# Young Furries?



## Plasma Reflection (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate you all


----------



## Frankencupcake (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I'm...17...soon to be 18...but I like the little ones! -loves on- YOU'RE SO CUTE WITH YOUR SEXUAL SECURITY! -bounces-

((I get a little hyper around this time...))


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 29, 2009)

Frankencupcake said:


> Well, I'm...17...soon to be 18...but I like the little ones!


That came off creepy...pedo Chris hanson waiting for you.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 29, 2009)

There are like, twenty 13-17 year-olds on here.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 29, 2009)

I've seen a bunch of teenagers and a bunch of adults, here.

Personally speaking, I'm 22.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 29, 2009)

.. The thought of children on this forum scares me. :<

Edit: OP, if you're 15, why does your FA say 20? DD:


----------



## kashaki (Oct 29, 2009)

Ya. Im sure there is.


----------



## Dass (Oct 29, 2009)

16.
Also note that I accidentally got my own damn date of birth wrong by 4 days when registering.


----------



## Frankencupcake (Oct 30, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> That came off creepy...pedo Chris hanson waiting for you.



XD Yeah...yeah it did. I didn't mean it to.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

20 and a man.


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

My little cousin which is 11, well shes been a furry all her life prolly.

She draws furries with paint, wont be long till she has a tablet and is drawing yiff :3


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15 and i guess you could put it as that im "done experimenting" or something like that.... because ive heard that most people find out later on.



You know...you type better than a 32-year-old that I've seen around here.



Revy said:


> My little cousin which is *11*, well shes been a furry all her life prolly.
> 
> She draws furries with paint, wont be long till she has a tablet and is *drawing yiff* :3



...


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> .. The thought of children on this forum scares me. :<
> 
> Edit: OP, if you're 15, why does your FA say 20? DD:



Damnit, I'm as old as him when hes on here! Hes older then me when he logs into mainsite, though.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Edit: OP, if you're 15, why does your FA say 20? DD:



Osnap

underage b&


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Osnap
> 
> underage b&



I know he lied, but thats underage? He seems 14 at least.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I know he lied, but thats underage? He seems 14 at least.


... Are you asking if he's underage? oO

Under 18 is underage in the states.. at least for being bait.
If.. it's referring to jail bait. :<


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> ...


 yeaaaa, she has a fixation with animals.

But I cant stop her from drawing what she wants to draw, and if it comes to porn then well I hope its atleast ok...luckily she is only drawing like neopets type shit...

for now.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ... Are you asking if he's underage? oO
> 
> Under 18 is underage in the states.. at least for being bait.
> If.. it's referring to jail bait. :<



I meant for here. 13s the age limit, isnt that what aden meant?


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

Ohfuck, he said banned.. fucking text shit. D:< RAH.

Yeah, no.. he's wrong.
13+ Yep yep.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 30, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15 and i guess you could put it as that im "done experimenting" or something like that.... because ive heard that most people find out later on.


 
<---- 16.

Whats up? Your freshman year aint sucking I hope.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I meant for here. 13s the age limit, isnt that what aden meant?



Nah, I meant that he probably misrepresented his age on the mainsite in order to buypass the adult filter.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 15.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 30, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15 and i guess you could put it as that im "done experimenting" or something like that.... because ive heard that most people find out later on.


Dude, I'm 15 too. And... Woah, we only live one state away; I'm on Long Island. Cool.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Nah, I meant that he probably misrepresented his age on the mainsite in order to buypass the adult filter.



Ah. Forgot. I wouldnt look either way.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 30, 2009)

I Declare myself leader of the Teenfags group!


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 15. It doesnt really bother me what age you are.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

OHGOD THEY'RE FLOCKING. :< *Readies baseball bat*


----------



## Xshade (Oct 30, 2009)

16, in a few days 17...
*Tosses baseball at SugarMental*


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 30, 2009)

The guys from Lulz have a list of furry pedophiles who you should visit.

I suggest you start with Tora/Grrrowly.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 30, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15 and i guess you could put it as that im "done experimenting" or something like that.... because ive heard that most people find out later on.


Are you serious?  It seems like every other person here's under 18.

Being 36, that sometimes makes things a bit strange for me since I've over double the age of half the people here.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 17, but I signed up for FA/FAF when I was 15.  :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 30, 2009)

They're pretty easy to tell, by the way.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 30, 2009)

Damnit, you guys are making me feel old. ;_;


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 16 going to be 17 in april ^.^
to bad the drinking age here is 19 =(


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2009)

Never seen here 13-14 though i saw one with my prev acc.
As for my age...I touhoutard.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The guys from Lulz have a list of furry pedophiles who you should visit.
> 
> I suggest you start with Tora/Grrrowly.



I thought Grrrowly was the cool fursuit maker and Tora's other nick just had one 'r'.

Or maybe I have that backwards. Dammit Tora.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 15 as of a week ago ._. (or in other words I've been 15 for a week now)

So I dunno seeing this thread I'm likely the, or very close to the, youngest person on here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15 and i guess you could put it as that im "done experimenting" or something like that.... because ive heard that most people find out later on.



???? Find what out later on?


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Oct 30, 2009)

well im 14 jus joined today


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Oct 30, 2009)

cool im i yongest here?


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> cool im i yongest here?



Ugh, you type like it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, man.  I'm totally in that age group.  I'm really 23.  :c


----------



## Elessara (Oct 30, 2009)

<----- 22

Will be 23 in Jan.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2009)

I COULD have been, had I known of the fandom at that age.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm ancient.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2009)

17.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 30, 2009)

19 for me


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 30, 2009)

<< 19 too!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ???? Find what out later on?



That we're all gay.  BD  Thread needs a poll.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That we're all gay.  BD  Thread needs a poll.



That's no secret lol



PriestRevan said:


> I'm ancient.



I will be 26 in about 10 days, Not very old but I feel like I am getting old all ready.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's no secret lol
> 
> 
> 
> I will be 26 in about 10 days, Not very old but I feel like I am getting old all ready.


You're OOOOLLLD. D;

.. My ex was 26.


----------



## Kanin (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 16.


----------



## CathoraGal (Oct 30, 2009)

13, glad I can be the youngest of the annoying teens on here.
Or something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Now I do feel ancient in comparison to all the young ones on here.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

CathoraGal said:


> 13, glad I can be the youngest of the annoying teens on here.
> Or something.



I fear for you. ._.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm gonna turn insane next wednesday.
Try to guess how old i am.You are â‘¨% accurate.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I'm gonna turn insane next wednesday.
> Try to guess how old i am.You are â‘¨% accurate.



80?


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I'm gonna turn insane next wednesday.
> Try to guess how old i am.You are â‘¨% accurate.


10.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I'm gonna turn insane next wednesday.
> Try to guess how old i am.You are â‘¨% accurate.



I'm guessing 13


----------



## Jojenga (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm only 14, so i'd be classified as one of the "young" members...

and i'm guessing, from your posts, in the range of 15-17


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I'm gonna turn insane next wednesday.
> Try to guess how old i am.You are â‘¨% accurate.



16?  Is my serious guess.


----------



## NasuaNarica (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 15, turning 16 next month... soo I guess I'm lumped in with the younger members. \o/


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> You're OOOOLLLD. D;
> 
> .. My ex was 26.


 
I'm 26, will be 27 in December.

Though people have a hard time guessing my age. |3 They think I look like I'm still in high school. XD


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

14 going on 15 in january..


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2009)

Im 19


----------



## Morroke (Oct 30, 2009)

16 going on 17 in less than 2 months.

Eh...can't say I'm gonna be excited to age anymore past 21 honestly.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 30, 2009)

I am fifteen.  Just turned it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Plasma Reflection (Oct 30, 2009)

woah, didn't realize there were so many replies. so ummmm..... yeah.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Zhael said:


> I am fifteen.  Just turned it a couple weeks ago.


love your icon....anyway...yay for 15 year olds!:-D


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 15, turning 16 in Nov.
Yeah.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 16 but I put my age at this site as 18.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> I'm 16 but I put my age at this site as 18.



Yeah, that's a problem.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 30, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> I'm 16 but I put my age at this site as 18.


If there is a perfect example to prove why thinking before posting MIGHT be a good idea, it's posting that you're underage in a public forum where just about EVERYONE is able to see it - including the site admins. :V


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> If there is a perfect example to prove why thinking before posting MIGHT be a good idea, it's posting that you're underage in a public forum where just about EVERYONE is able to see it - including the site admins. :V



At least it's fun to see how stupid that is.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, it had to come out sometime. 

I'm 15. For the record, I'm not a freshman in highschool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> You're OOOOLLLD. D;
> 
> .. My ex was 26.



I have a knee problem coming back which I thought had gone, so yeah, I feel fecking old aswell.



VengeanceZ said:


> I'm 16 but I put my age at this site as 18.



ER.....If I did something like that I doubt I'd want to admit it. especialy out on a forum. o.o


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Well, it had to come out sometime.
> 
> I'm 15. For the record, I'm not a freshman in highschool.


than what are you? a sophmore?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 30, 2009)

I just turned 21.

*thows you little ones in garbage can*

lawl. I love doing that. 
also, I steal candy.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> You know...you type better than a 32-year-old that I've seen around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Unfortunately, only a very few people in the 11-17 range can type better than most adults...people on Youtube think that I'm at least thirty (whenever they're not screaming at me for being a "furfag redneck bitchass emo goth fag", anyway...)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Unfortunately, only a very few people in the 11-17 range can type better than most adults...people on Youtube think that I'm at least thirty (whenever they're not screaming at me for being a "furfag redneck bitchass emo goth fag", anyway...)



Rule number one about being a furry on youtube: Keep it to a minimum to avoid the stupid insults

Rule 2: Don't go round leaving comments like "furries rule!, proud to be furry!" And other silly remarks.

Keep to those two rules and you should be free of retarded insults.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 30, 2009)

funny thing, I've noticed 13 year olds and 40 year olds type about the same on the internet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> funny thing, I've noticed 13 year olds and 40 year olds type about the same on the internet.



Probably because the older ones want to "fit in" with the modern younger generation.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Rule 2: Don't go round leaving comments like "furries rule!, proud to be furry!" And other silly remarks.


 

I don't go around saying that. I go around saying things like "Hey, did you know that furs made this?" or "Heh, that's in the face of all those assholes that thought all of us were faggots."

And when they start bitching at me, I reply, not with "Please, I'm no different than you, respect my opinion" but "YOU FAGGOT ASSWIPES CAN ALL KISS MY FURRY FOX ASS!!!!!!" 

I never even said that I was proud to be a furry. In fact, I had posted a large scientific equation explaining what a furry was, just to confuse everyone for my own sick amusement.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I don't go around saying that. I go around saying things like "Hey, did you know that furs made this?" or "Heh, that's in the face of all those assholes that thought all of us were faggots."
> 
> And when they start bitching at me, I reply, not with "Please, I'm no different than you, respect my opinion" but "YOU FAGGOT ASSWIPES CAN ALL KISS MY FURRY FOX ASS!!!!!!"
> 
> I never even said that I was proud to be a furry. In fact, I had posted a large scientific equation explaining what a furry was, just to confuse everyone for my own sick amusement.



o.o Should I think myself lucky as I don't really get trolled?


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 30, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> than what are you? a sophmore?



Junior...I skipped a few grades.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> o.o Should I think myself lucky as I don't really get trolled?


 

Yes you should, as they will mercilessy attack anyone who is suspected of being a furry. Even saying "Oh man, Furries In A Blender is so awesome!" will get you more trouble than even Rasputin can handle.


Of course, _a few _of the trolls shut up when I told them to shove their faggot civilian asses into their own mouths and start cleaning their rooms out with a [borrowed] shovel before the Army showed up in AH-64 Apache Longbows...apparently they weren't prepared for a furry that could fight back ten times as effeciently as they could attack.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> At least it's fun to see how stupid that is.



Yeah, and who cares. People do thousand of illegal  stuff every day and they don't stop. 

People pirate things, but only a thousand got put to prison. A few thousand millions to go.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 30, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> Yeah, and who cares. People do thousand of illegal  stuff every day and they don't stop.
> 
> People pirate things, but only a thousand got put to prison. A few thousand millions to go.



Yeah that definitely makes it a-okay. That other people do it.

Haha.

Oh wow.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Yeah that definitely makes it a-okay. That other people do it.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Oh wow.


 

...yeah, that's why I don't smoke pot (or Meth, or crack).


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I'm 13..... so yeah, I guess there are some younger furs.

I know like only 2 other furs that are between 13-14 and i'm friends with only one of them


----------



## TDK (Oct 30, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well I'm 13..... so yeah, I guess there are some younger furs.
> 
> I know like only 2 other furs that are between 13-14 and i'm friends with only one of them



Hopefully this won't ruin your childhood.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Hopefully this won't ruin your childhood.


To late :V , The interwebz did that first though


----------



## pwnt2j (Oct 30, 2009)

I coulda sworn a majority of the folks were younger than me... considering the erm... "skill" frequently exhibited
lol at being so nice about that
I'm apparently part of the rare younger set
but... not gonna say my age for reasons deemed feasible by the Government safe minor act


----------



## YokoWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Kinda interesting to see the age ranges. I look young for my age. People have a hard time believing me when I tell them I'm 18. I can't even buy rated M games. Everyone thinks I am 16 for some strange reason.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> Kinda interesting to see the age ranges. I look young for my age. People have a hard time believing me when I tell them I'm 18. I can't even buy rated M games. Everyone thinks I am 16 for some strange reason.


... You don't have ID?
To prove your age to buy M rated games. >>


----------



## YokoWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ... You don't have ID?
> To prove your age to buy M rated games. >>


 They still don't believe me...So I have to have my twin brother go and buy it for me. What blows is that they don't ask for ID for him. Unless I go a couple months without shaving or anything like that then no one really notices I'm 18.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 30, 2009)

If you show them an ID and they refuse you, can't you take some type of legal action?


----------



## YokoWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> If you show them an ID and they refuse you, can't you take some type of legal action?


 Yeah, I guess. I find it to be too troublesome. Gamestop is only a 5 minute walk from where I live and I usually go there with my brother or friends anyway.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 15, joined at 13.


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 31, 2009)

16. People generally think I'm older. If I'm immature about something it tends to just hide and then be revealed, at which point people will say, "he's just 16 after all". 

...

I sound like I'm drunk don't I?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that internet security goes first for this thread.
Though i reveal my true identity only to very close friends over the net.
à² _à² .
lol.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm 15, but doesn't look like so, but who care anyway.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 31, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Junior...I skipped a few grades.


oh....hahaha..being a freshman at highschool isn't that bad though. although it be fun to skip a grade.


----------



## Nhilus Shadowpaw (Oct 31, 2009)

<--- 15 and single ;3


----------



## Eisen (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm 17, but I've been a furry for a couple of years, I believe.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 31, 2009)

OP is either a pedophile or an FBI agent, and knowing this fandom it's probably the latter. Seriously only kiddy diddlers and The Fed say they're under 18 on the internet :V .

Seriously this whole thread is fucking creepy :[ .


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not okay, obviously but I seen it all anyways, the bad stuff. The vore, the hardcore. Yeah. Doesn't surprise me. 

Porn is everywhere anyway, even in pop ups. Those damn live webcams.


----------



## kachasama (Oct 31, 2009)

There are probably a whole bunch and most of them probs lied about their age!^^lol


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 31, 2009)

just turned 21 in January


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

PEDOBEARS THREAD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> OP is either a pedophile or an FBI agent, and knowing this fandom it's probably the latter. Seriously only kiddy diddlers and The Fed say they're under 18 on the internet :V .
> 
> Seriously this whole thread is fucking creepy :[ .



I'm pretty sure ALL "children" on the Internet are FBI agents.
No parent worth their salt would let a ten year old online these days.
Maybe back in the 90's... when no one knew any better...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> just turned 21 in January



You are 21 or you turn 21 in january?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 31, 2009)

I am 21 as of this past january.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm 15, but most people think I'm a lot older. Is it because I don't type like I'm 10?


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> I'm 15, but most people think I'm a lot older. Is it because I don't type like I'm 10?



You'd be surprised how rare that is these days.


----------



## Dass (Oct 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> You'd be surprised how rare that is these days.



People thinking you're older or people not typing like they're 10?

I'm 80ish% sure it's the latter.


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2009)

Dass said:


> People thinking you're older or people not typing like they're 10?
> 
> I'm 80ish% sure it's the latter.



Yes, the latter - especially if we're dealing with the general-under-18 crowd or the furries-of-any-age crowd.


----------



## Kotaris (Oct 31, 2009)

15 here...

we need a poll


----------



## Morroke (Oct 31, 2009)

Nhilus Shadowpaw said:


> <--- 15 and single ;3



What state :V?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Mods really need to think about putting one of the many age related threads we have as a sticky thread. I have been a regular on the forums all of this year and seen so many age threads I have now lost count.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mods really need to think about putting one of the many age related threads we have as a sticky thread. I have been a regular on the forums all of this year and seen so many age threads I have now lost count.



Or just make a page that pulls everyone's date of birth from the database and calculates all the ages and stuff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Or just make a page that pulls everyone's date of birth from the database and calculates all the ages and stuff.



I think putting a thread as a sticky thread would be faster and easier.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

I SAID A YOUNG MAN
AINT GOT NOTHIN' IN THE WORLD THESE DAYS

DOODLEDADOODOODLEADOODOODLEADOODOO
DOODLEDADOODOODLEADOODOODOODOODOOOOOOOOO

BAMTATATATATUMTATUMTUMBOOM

I SAID A YOUNG
MAN

AINT GOT
NOTHIN IN THE WORLD THESE DAYS

im 24 yikes


----------



## Wildside (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm 16, so I'm guessing that makes me a young furry. 



Well, it's better than being an _old_ furry. d:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Wildside said:


> I'm 16, so I'm guessing that makes me a young furry.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's better than being an _old_ furry. d:



Us older furrs have more experience in the fandom.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Us older furrs have more experience in the fandom.



And many of us wish we didn't.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> And many of us wish we didn't.



With experience, comes knowledge.


----------



## Nhilus Shadowpaw (Nov 3, 2009)

Morroke said:


> What state :V?




Pennsylvania


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> With experience, comes knowledge.


 Knowledge comes with bed knowledge.
And furries do it the hard way it's den knowledge and thats uncomfortable.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 3, 2009)

Nhilus Shadowpaw said:


> Pennsylvania



Aw still a few states away, CT here.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 3, 2009)

My nephew is 13, and I think he might be a furry.

I've shown some furry cartoons (SFW, you jerks!) to my niece, like Zorori and all that. She MIGHT be one, but not so much as I think my nephew is.

My roommate and I are furries, and he's been staying with us for a week or two now. Not like all my subliminal furry things aren't rubbing off on him...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 3, 2009)

NotSpy said:


> My nephew is 13, and I think he might be a furry.
> 
> I've shown some furry cartoons (SFW, you jerks!) to my niece, like Zorori and all that. She MIGHT be one, but not so much as I think my nephew is.
> 
> My roommate and I are furries, and he's been staying with us for a week or two now. Not like all my subliminal furry things aren't rubbing off on him...


 Somehow i heard people saying they have furry mates but never heard some who don't have one.
Is it or my eyes are cheating on me?well i have glasses so they ARE cheating on me.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 3, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Somehow i heard people saying they have furry mates but never heard some who don't have one.
> Is it or my eyes are cheating on me?well i have glasses so they ARE cheating on me.



A friend of mine has a non-furry roommate, actually.

But he's in a college dorm... does that count?


----------



## Hero X (Nov 3, 2009)

I am 14, turning 15 next April (Hurray for youth AND Babyfur aspects!)


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 3, 2009)

well im 14


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 4, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15 and i guess you could put it as that im "done experimenting" or something like that.... because ive heard that most people find out later on.


 Yep 16 here!


----------



## Ruhki (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm 16 but I look way younger. That is a constant problem @_@; Only been in the fandom for 2 close to 3 years now, It's been good so far!


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nineteen here. I've been in the fandom more or less since I was seventeen.


----------



## Revy (Nov 6, 2009)

watch tiny toons, hey arthur

LOL HEY ARTHUR LIKE BEST FURRY SHOW EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 6, 2009)

Revy said:


> watch tiny toons, hey arthur
> 
> LOL HEY ARTHUR LIKE BEST FURRY SHOW EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


 BEST SHOW EVER!!!
But he stayed in the 3rd grade for *13* years.
He is an idiot.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> There are like, twenty 13-17 year-olds on here.


 
And I happen to be one of them.



Aden said:


> And many of us wish we didn't.


 
I am not one of them... Seriously, when my friends are acting as though two girls kissing (we're not afraid of same sex actions, well... for the most part, some of the guys seem edgy) is such a big deal, I tend to tell them that there's worse in the world. when they ask what, I tend to just go "WELL!!! T-" they tend to shut me up by that stage, at which I'm giggling!


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 6, 2009)

Man 17 is neither here nor there


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Man 17 is neither here nor there



I sometimes wish I was that age again.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I sometimes wish I was that age again.


 I aint complaining, just noticed that it wasnt listed in here much when people were talking about demographics, the young group was 13-16 and the older group started at 18 so i thought something was awry


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm 17 and I'm loving it! Despite the odd self-reflections and questioning of my morals, it's all hunky dory!!!


----------



## Riptor (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm 17.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

I still feel young on the inside. Just feel old on the outside.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to stay young at heart, I always want to be the giggly happy eccentric nut who's always in for a laugh. none of that oh so serious crap


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I want to stay young at heart, I always want to be the giggly happy eccentric nut who's always in *for a laugh*. none of that oh so serious crap



This part just reminded me of a video on youtube where a guy goes through profiles of guys on a gay dating site. (And the guy that does this video is gay himself) And he was pointing out profile after profile after profile after profile which had "Always up for a laugh" in it.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 6, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I'm pretty sure ALL "children" on the Internet are FBI agents.
> No parent worth their salt would let a ten year old online these days.
> Maybe back in the 90's... when no one knew any better...



I've met some pretty bad parents before.

Me, I'm 26 with a bad back and my hair's starting to go white.
I'm getting old, but that's okay I suppose. I wouldn't want my school days back for anything.


----------



## Timitei (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm fourteen.
Turnin' fifteen in February. :3

And linkshoto6 is fifteen, but he never comes on the forum anymore.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, any of you kids wanna go for a ride? There's some candy in it for ya :[ .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEC-KeO2zTo


----------



## Brann (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm 17   been a furry for as long as I can remember.


----------



## RoadDogg (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm 20. I am turning 21 in January. I have been a furry since I was ether 7 or 8. You can blame the Animorphs books for that. LOL 
I didnt discover that more adult side of the Furry Fandom untill I was around 15/16.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey, any of you kids wanna go for a ride? There's some candy in it for ya :[ .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEC-KeO2zTo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jky1sem5x4U&NR=1
:V Fucking furries.


----------



## Bacu (Nov 7, 2009)

im 12 and what is this


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 7, 2009)

Bacu said:


> im 12 and what is this



Your worst nightmare.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 7, 2009)

RoadDogg said:


> I'm 20. I am turning 21 in January. I have been a furry since I was ether 7 or 8. You can blame the *Animorphs* books for that. LOL
> I didnt discover that more adult side of the Furry Fandom untill I was around 15/16.


Read all except... 19.
Did not affect me.
But still KIND of good books.
Somehow i can't hate you guys.


----------



## ooki-chan (Nov 7, 2009)

umm hello im 16 and i would like to have some friends on here...im loney ToT


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 7, 2009)

I just turned 21. been a furry since last year.
actually hated furries before that.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2009)

I was 17 when I joined the FAF. I'm 19 at this point.


----------



## Soka (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm 22. Been a furry for quite a few years, just never realized it.


----------



## Satoshi (Nov 7, 2009)

i was like 17 when i joined for some ungodly reason :x


----------



## s0lrac (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm 17 and I've been a fur since I was either 14 or 15.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm rather unusual in the fact that I designed my first furona when I was 10 or so, after finding Redwall fanart and being like, "Oh, cool, other people like to draw animal-people!"
Then after just about a year in the fandom I found out about yiff and all that, which made me very sad.

I'm nearing 16 now, and when I look back on it, I think the fandom kinda ruined my childhood.

Did any of you other young furries have a similar experience?


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 7, 2009)

not really


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm 17, though some people seem to have it in their heads I'm 13. 

Oh baw :v


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 7, 2009)

Easog said:


> I'm 17, though some people seem to have it in their heads I'm 13.
> 
> Oh baw :v



If that was true I'd expect to see a lot of pedo-takumi jokes around here


----------



## Amrramrreaa (Nov 7, 2009)

Personally, I am 18. Just turned 18 in July actually. However I first realized I was a furry when I was around 14 years of age. Didn't really admit it to anyone until I was 17. For some reason I was scared to admit it at first, I'm still not quite sure why I was scared to be honest.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 7, 2009)

ooki-chan said:


> umm hello im 16 and i would like to have some friends on here...im loney ToT



I'm sure this fellow would be happy to be your friend.







Just don't get in his van, and if he offers you a mustache ride say no :V .



TropicalZephyr said:


> I'm rather unusual in the fact that I designed my first furona when I was 10 or so, after finding Redwall fanart and being like, "Oh, cool, other people like to draw animal-people!"
> Then after just about a year in the fandom I found out about yiff and all that, which made me very sad.
> 
> I'm nearing 16 now, and when I look back on it, I think the fandom kinda ruined my childhood.
> ...



The fandom ruins everyone's childhood, that's what it's for :V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> *I'm sure this fellow would be happy to be your friend.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PEDOBEAR ^.
Did this guy just spammed shit out right?
Yiff did not affect me because the only guy i know using it publicly is my troll friend.lawl.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 8, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> BEST SHOW EVER!!!
> But he stayed in the 3rd grade for *13* years.
> He is an idiot.


 Likewise.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm 15 but I hate most other furries my age. Most of them are stupid asshats.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 8, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'm 15 but I hate most other humans my age. Most of them are stupid asshats.



Fix'd.


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm 16 turning 17 in January


----------



## El Furicuazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Mufasa's_Boy said:


> I'm 16 turning 17 in January


Make that 2 of us.  If you ask me, it doesn't seem odd to have a significant amout of teen furs here.  C'mon, most of us join the fandom by this age; & for the most part, our furry activity remains concealed to Internet until we gain more finnancial & action independence.


----------



## Barak (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm 15


----------



## Shroeder (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm young. 'Been furry my whole life. Pfft, I'm even getting a fursuit.


----------



## Zhael (Nov 8, 2009)

Shroeder said:


> I'm young. 'Been furry my whole life. Pfft, I'm even getting a fursuit.


Young fur, who's a wolf, bragging about getting a fursuit, boasting the fact she's a furry on a furry site.
OSHI-


----------



## Dass (Nov 8, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Young fur, who's a wolf, bragging about getting a fursuit, boasting the fact she's a furry on a furry site.
> OSHI-



How... oddly normal.

I bet something just flew over my head.


----------



## IggyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I just turned 17 a few weeks ago


----------



## Chenler (Nov 8, 2009)

Im 17 ^_^

turning 18 in june


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> If that was true I'd expect to see a lot of pedo-takumi jokes around here


Not really, when you consider he acts more like a 9-year-old.


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I'm turning 17 on the 10th (Tomorrow) And I'm quite excited, because I LOVE MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

I bet half of the people here don't know what a true pedobear is.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 9, 2009)

Turned 18 this past October and haven't looked back since. Thought people are surprised sometimes that I'm still high school. They keep making me feel old still. T.T


----------



## Krazzy (Nov 9, 2009)

Hrrm I myself am 19, Though i have havent been activily online and social with the fandom, I have been a Fan seince i was 13-14. I am hardly able to draw but I always loved the work produced by most people.


----------



## Aleat_Rodan (Nov 16, 2009)

lol awsome! count me in


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll be turning 16 in about a month. Nice to see there are some other pre-legal people here too XD


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> .. The thought of children on this forum scares me. :<
> 
> Edit: OP, if you're 15, why does your FA say 20? DD:



It's so he can check out TEH PORNZ!


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 16, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> pre-legal



I came as fast as I could.

What's going on in this thread? I've come to do some heavy breathing and inappropriate groping.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I came as fast as I could.
> 
> What's going on in this thread? I've come to do some heavy breathing and inappropriate groping.



Steady Boy, steady, there is plenty for everyone.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

im 13...gonna be 14 on February 19


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 16, 2009)

These threads always depress me. I'm 29 and I'm still young, damn it. The rest of you are still pups yet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> These threads always depress me. I'm 29 and I'm still young, damn it. The rest of you are still pups yet.




I ain't no pup at 26. 

lol


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I ain't no pup at 26.
> 
> lol


No, your a young man like myself, but most people here make me feel like a shriveled old prune at 29.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> No, your a young man like myself, but most people here make me feel like a shriveled old prune at 29.



I know the feeling. I feel the same, I go on an xat browser chat box and the furries there are all below 20. I feel like I am their dad when I am on there v.v.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I came as fast as I could.
> 
> What's going on in this thread? I've come to do some heavy breathing and inappropriate groping.


----------



## Zadd (Nov 16, 2009)

Well in my opinion most furries lie about their age to endure sexual conduct with other furries, and just to see what they can't see normally. So even if you ask they're bound to lie if they aren't already.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I came as fast as I could.
> 
> What's going on in this thread? I've come to do some heavy breathing and inappropriate groping.



Don't forget to offer them mustache rides, everybody likes mustache rides :V .


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 16, 2009)

16 turning 17 next april which means I'll finally get a tattoo.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Don't forget to offer them mustache rides, everybody likes mustache rides :V .



You forgot about the candy! Everyone loves candy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2009)

16 right here.


----------



## fire dragon (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I'm 17, so I guess that sorta makes me a young fur.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm 16, but going to be 17 in a couple months. I've considered considered myself a furry the last four years at least though, so I was like, a 12 year old furry at one point.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm 16


----------



## Zorro101 (Nov 17, 2009)

i don't think many people even learn what a fur is until they are 15 16 17, unless they go on the internet a lot while they are young. but i think a bit less then half of the fur here are below 18


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2009)

Zorro101 said:


> i don't think many people even learn what a fur is until they are 15 16 17, unless they go on the internet a lot while they are young. but i think a bit less then half of the fur here are below 18


 I think that some children, furries or non furries know more about stuff like sex and shit than older people .
Parenting.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 17, 2009)

Zorro101 said:


> i don't think many people even learn what a fur is until they are 15 16 17, unless they go on the internet a lot while they are young. but i think a bit less then half of the fur here are below 18


 15, known what a furry is since I was about 13 probably.

Only known I was one for a month or two, though.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm 16. :3
and i know a fur who's 14. i think he's 14, anyway.. XD


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 18, 2009)

Older then 18.
Heres some advise to all those youngâ€™ens. Use your parents medical to get your wisdom teeth OUT! Oh geez! I just wanna have somebody punch the daylights outta me. Maybe knock a tooth or so out. Cheaper then paying the bill for a  blasted operation. And it would be faster! thatâ€™s what efficiency is all about. Then again, medical is just stupid sometimes. Iâ€™m stupid sometimes. But at least Iâ€™m shâ€™mart enough to admit it.

Grrâ€¦and emos think they talk about pain and sufferingâ€¦


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 18, 2009)

17 here, turning 18 this may


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 18, 2009)

Fuzzface said:


> Older then 18.
> Heres some advise to all those youngâ€™ens. Use your parents medical to get your wisdom teeth OUT! Oh geez! I just wanna have somebody punch the daylights outta me. Maybe knock a tooth or so out. Cheaper then paying the bill for a  blasted operation. And it would be faster! thatâ€™s what efficiency is all about. Then again, medical is just stupid sometimes. Iâ€™m stupid sometimes. But at least Iâ€™m shâ€™mart enough to admit it.
> 
> Grrâ€¦and emos think they talk about pain and sufferingâ€¦



smart* since when is there an H in smart?


----------



## Charlie (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 16. And will be 17 in February. I can learn to drive soon


----------



## Yrr (Nov 18, 2009)

kazroo said:


> and i know a fur who's 14. i think he's 14, anyway.. XD


 This too.


----------



## Lewi (Nov 18, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15


  I'm 14.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2009)

Fuzzface said:


> Older then 18.
> Heres some advise to all those youngâ€™ens. Use your parents medical to get your wisdom teeth OUT! Oh geez! I just wanna have somebody punch the daylights outta me. Maybe knock a tooth or so out. Cheaper then paying the bill for a  blasted operation. And it would be faster! thatâ€™s what efficiency is all about. Then again, medical is just stupid sometimes. Iâ€™m stupid sometimes. But at least Iâ€™m shâ€™mart enough to admit it.
> 
> Grrâ€¦and emos think they talk about pain and sufferingâ€¦



I never had my wisdom teeth removed (and I'm 28, now).

It hurt a bit but was manageable and they weren't really impacted so no big reason to have it done.


----------



## JerJer (Nov 18, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I never had my wisdom teeth removed (and I'm 28, now).
> 
> It hurt a bit but was manageable and they weren't really impacted so no big reason to have it done.



I don't think I was hit with wisdom teeth, but if I was I never felt a thing.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 18, 2009)

im nearly 15


----------



## JerJer (Nov 18, 2009)

Boy I remember the days of young furrydom, I stumbled upon this fandom at 13/14.. That was quite a while seeing how I am now 19 :v

Also goes to show how a view on something can change DRASTICALLY. :T


----------



## xcliber (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you kidding? My views on the furry fandom changed drastically in just 1 month of posting on this forum.

Anyway, I'm 20, but I got into furries about 2 years ago. Why do I feel like I'm always the last person to ever find out about these things?


----------



## Piccard (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 15.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 19, 2009)

Got into it when I was 12, am now 15. Do I count?^^;


----------



## darzoz (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 14.


----------



## RallyArt (Nov 20, 2009)

chris hansen is watching this thread.


----------



## Kyellan (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 16, but a lot of people think I'm mature for my age... *shrug*


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 20, 2009)

Well when my intrest on furry started i was fourteen years old but that was over four years ago...


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> smart* since when is there an H in smart?


Since the apostrophe is suppose to set it apart from it being a real word or not. That, and wisdom teeth gives me that excuse I need to say silly things without the need to correct my self, even though I am typing and that logic is just obtuse.  You should relax and enjoy your self. Every day, that passing window of opportunity just gets smaller and smaller. Then again, if you wish to be my personal spell check, I will hold no obligation to it. So pwease doo dis sentese tuu.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuzzface said:


> Since the apostrophe is suppose to set it apart from it being a real word or not. That, and wisdom teeth gives me that excuse I need to say silly things without the need to correct my self, even though I am typing and that logic is just obtuse.  You should relax and enjoy your self. Every day, that passing window of opportunity just gets smaller and smaller. Then again, if you wish to be my personal spell check, I will hold no obligation to it. So pwease doo dis sentese tuu.



If I wasn't under so much pressure at the moment I would be enjoying life better.

Also that is an interesting avatar.


----------



## Focks (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 16, and disappoint. Never met a non-online furry.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 21, 2009)

Focks said:


> I'm 16, and disappoint. Never met a non-online furry.


 I also am disappoint by this.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 21, 2009)

My interest for the fandom started when I was fourteen, right now I'm 18.  Wooo, four years.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 21, 2009)

This sounds like a good thread to find children in.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> This sounds like a good thread to find children in.



State the obvious much? >.>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> This sounds like a good thread to find children in.



Gaia Online sure is naiive fourteen year olds...


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Gaia Online sure is naiive fourteen year olds...



Fourteen-year-olds have a limited capacity for talking about their underdeveloped penises.

Sixteen is clearly the peak of freshness.

So this stays somewhat relevant, I actually found these animal head people in the dark ages of thirteen years ago, and for reasons unknown I still persist.


----------



## Laswell (Nov 26, 2009)

15 here.


----------



## Alyxxx (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I'm 13(I'll be 14 in july) and I've probably been a furry for about 2 years but I had no idea this fandom even existed until like a month ago. I'm glad I finally decided to join this site, but frankencupcake's comment... :shock: I hope this site doesn't have any other creepazoids like that!


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm 18 atm, but I've been around since I was 16 just looking around and all that, been a furry since ... well 12 or so =P


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm 17, 18 in May. I don't usually like younger furs because they tend to be the more egotistical ones. You know, doing it because they have no other means to stand out in a crowd. But if you are honestly interested in the fandom then good for you  And about frankencupcake, she sounds SO adorable. X3 Idk why yall think she's so creepy


----------



## Tuqiri Breen (Dec 8, 2009)

15 Turning 16 in Jan 17th


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm friends with a few 15 year old furs. They're cool to hang out with. :3


----------



## Kayla (Dec 8, 2009)

Nhilus Shadowpaw said:


> <--- 15 and single ;3




Wtf, No, not a dating forum.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 19, but a friend of mine is 14 and kind of gaga for the whole furry thing. I guess it's easier when you're young, haha.


----------



## KokoroDM (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 16.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 16 but I'll be 17 in a month


----------



## acidsoda1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, im 14 right now, turning 15 Dec 9th(tommorow) though. I started liking to fandom when i was 13. i cant believe that u dont know that many young furries. im friends with like 15 at my school...


----------



## FriskyWoods (Dec 8, 2009)

With the state of cartoons today, I'm surprised there ARE any young furries out there.  When's the last time you saw a furry in a modern cartoon?  No, the stars of Yin Yang Yo don't count.  They're loosely connected geometric shapes with floppy ears.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 8, 2009)

any furries fifteen or under should note me for a yiffy good time ;3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 8, 2009)

I am sixteen, Faggots.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

I am 13. 

Kidding.

In b4 "random pedobear"


----------



## Romanpower (Dec 8, 2009)

17 here, almost 18.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 8, 2009)

FriskyWoods said:


> With the state of cartoons today, I'm surprised there ARE any young furries out there. When's the last time you saw a furry in a modern cartoon? No, the stars of Yin Yang Yo don't count. They're loosely connected geometric shapes with floppy ears.



I imagine that's because kid's show creators are tired of furfags drawing nasty ass porn of their characters. Also don't use the terms furry and anthropomorphic character interchangeably, everyone hates that. The only thing the term furry applies to is a member of the furry fandom.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am 13.
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> In b4 "random pedobear"



"pedos at" :V


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 8, 2009)

16 and recently discovered of my being a furry after trying to deny it for years...
Hurrah


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 8, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> 16 and recently discovered of my being a furry after trying to deny it for years...
> Hurrah


 
Hello. My name is Connor, and I am a furry.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 8, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Hello. My name is Connor, and I am a furry.


hello


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2009)

19... dammit, I'm so old ;_;


----------



## Isen (Dec 8, 2009)

Milo said:


> 19... dammit, I'm so old ;_;


I thought you were younger than me for some reason.  Huh.


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2009)

Isen said:


> I thought you were younger than me for some reason.  Huh.



I wish I were 17 again 

and yes, I like to act like a child


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 8, 2009)

Milo said:


> I wish I were 17 again
> 
> and yes, I like to act like a child



Not much of a difference between seventeen and nineteen in my experience. I still don't know what I want to do with my life, still don't have a job, still suck at school, and still can't get laid.


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> Not much of a difference between seventeen and nineteen in my experience. I still don't know what I want to do with my life, still don't have a job, still suck at school, and still can't get laid.



17 and 19 were a HUGE difference for me... hm. now that I think of it, I'm glad I'm not 17. those years fucking SUCKED |:C


----------



## Isen (Dec 8, 2009)

Milo said:


> 17 and 19 were a HUGE difference for me


Same here kind of.


----------



## Tuqiri Breen (Dec 9, 2009)

Everyone admits there true age :V


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> 19... dammit, I'm so old ;_;



don't be complaining...although im only a year older, you could be worse :3

can it be july so i can buy a drink when out with my friends at a bar?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 9, 2009)

this is my kinda thread


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this is my kinda thread



young furries on you or you on young furries? or .. like... a bajillion fetuses.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

I am this many years old.
*flips the bird*


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this is my kinda thread



You're supposed to lurk in the shadows until they start feeling safe here and post their addresses.


OH SHIT I missed my entry to the 2,500 club. FUCK. This keeps happening to me. FML


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You're supposed to lurk in the shadows until they start feeling safe here and post their addresses.
> 
> 
> OH SHIT I missed my entry to the 2,500 club. FUCK. This keeps happening to me. FML



d'aww...

oh well.


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> 17 and 19 were a HUGE difference for me... hm. now that I think of it, I'm glad I'm not 17. those years fucking SUCKED |:C


 HAHA they so do! I'm there right now and I can't WAIT to be 18 T.T


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Dec 9, 2009)

Im 16. 17 in august.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> young furries on you or you on young furries? or .. like... a bajillion fetuses.



i prefer it me on young furries. they're so sexually insecure. <3


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Anybody want to date? (I ask because, I'm young)


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Anybody want to date? (I ask because, I'm young)



Sure thing kiddo, how bout you and me go back to my van? I've got a bottle of muscle relaxants and a whole stick of butter "creeper wheeze" :[ .


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Sure thing kiddo, how bout you and me go back to my van? I've got a bottle of muscle relaxants and a whole stick of butter "creeper wheeze" :[ .



I get it. I'm stupid for asking... I would probably kick you in the balls if I were around you and that did happen


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 10, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I get it. I'm stupid for asking... I would probably *kick you in the balls* if I were around you and that did happen



No, just no. Not under the belt, you know?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 10, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I get it. I'm stupid for asking... I would probably kick you in the balls if I were around you and that did happen



you sound like a feisty type. as i said before, i like the young ones. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you sound like a feisty type. as i said before, i like the young ones. <3



OH YOU.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you sound like a feisty type. as i said before, i like the young ones. <3



Need any muscle relaxants? Like I said I've got a whole bottle :V .


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Need any muscle relaxants? Like I said I've got a whole bottle :V .



I have an iron rod.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I have an iron rod.



Those leave marks, I'd go with a bag of oranges :V .


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Dec 10, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've seen a bunch of teenagers and a bunch of adults, here.
> 
> Personally speaking, I'm 22.


*23


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Those leave marks, I'd go with a bag of oranges :V .



icicle is the best bet.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Need any muscle relaxants? Like I said I've got a whole bottle :V .



nah, i prefer them to be aware of their first time. it's only if they scream that i use the pills. or chloroform. that always works well!


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

WHAT THE FLYING FUCK IS GOING ON HERE!?!?!

also I like tacos <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nah, i prefer them to be aware of their first time. it's only if they scream that i use the pills. or chloroform. that always works well!



I have a whole bottle of chloroform. it smells nice.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> WHAT THE FLYING FUCK IS GOING ON HERE!?!?!



i'm discussing my pedophilic urges in a thread full of delicious minors.



Zrcalo said:


> I have a whole bottle of chloroform. it smells nice.



i'll need some of that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm discussing my pedophilic urges in a thread full of delicious minors.


 o3o

do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Blitz (Dec 11, 2009)

Awwww....man I wish I was abused by a pedophile.


----------



## TDK (Dec 11, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Awwww....man I wish I was abused by a pedophile.



Well at least someone would pay attention to you... :L


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Awwww....man I wish I was abused by a pedophile.


I can make your dream come true if ya want ;3c


----------



## Blitz (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I can make your dream come true if ya want ;3c



It's immpossible,I'm 55,no pedophile will want me.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Blitz said:


> It's immpossible,I'm 55,no pedophile will want me.


Aw. But I mean, if you act enough like a kid :V


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 11, 2009)

Blitz said:


> It's immpossible,I'm 55,no pedophile will want me.



You haven't updated your age on FA for the last 34 years, just so you know.

I'm always available for molesting if you get desperate shenzi


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 11, 2009)

Why is this thread here?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 11, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Why is this thread here?





Whitenoise said:


> Seriously though the furry fandom is mostly a fake subculture invented by pedophiles in order to use anthropomorphism to skirt child pornography laws. If you want to know what the fandom's all about make an account on the main site, disable the adult content filter, click on the "browse" button in the top left window, go to the "type" menu, scroll down to "Fetish/Furry specialty (Mature) " and click on Baby fur. What you see should tell you all you need to know about the fandom :V .



:V

Also if Shenzi's going to molest anyone it should be me, she already knows what to lure me into her windowless van with :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You haven't updated your age on FA for the last 34 years, just so you know.
> 
> I'm always available for molesting if you get desperate shenzi


I am pretty desperate right now ;~; 


Whitenoise said:


> :V
> 
> Also if Shenzi's going to molest anyone it should be me, she already knows what to lure me into her windowless van with :V .


Energy drinks and 90's cartoons.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 11, 2009)

hey op newly 15 here


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I am pretty desperate right now ;~;
> 
> Energy drinks and 90's cartoons.



You know me so well :3 .


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

If I say I'm 12 will someone come to my house?
*gives an evil grin* >:3


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 11, 2009)

fangborn said:


> hey op newly 15 here



why don't you come into my van.


----------



## Kyzen (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw. But I mean, if you act enough like a kid :V


God dammit Shenzi >.>              (I stold a quote! )


----------



## Blitz (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw. But I mean, if you act enough like a kid :V



If I act like a kid?
hmm...it's fucked up,I like when it's fucked up *thumbs up*


----------



## sabe (Dec 12, 2009)

Yay im 15 !!


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 12, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why don't you come into my van.


 
Is there mexican food or games in the van? o3o


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Is there mexican food or games in the van? o3o



yes. yes there is. but you have to take off your clothes to get in!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Harley, why don't you take a seat....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2009)

17


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Harley, why don't you take a seat....



i-i promise! i was just helping him with his homework!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i-i promise! i was just helping him with his homework!


Homework in sex ed?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Homework in sex ed?



Mr. Hansen, i-i have no idea what you mean...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Mr. Hansen, i-i have no idea what you mean...




what have i just walked into ._.'?


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

I is 15, but i always lie online, and say i'm 19, so i can look at mature stuff.  Is tht weird? are most furries old dudes?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

Wait a second, you're 20 and you're looking for 13-16 year olds?

SOMEONE CALL THE PEDO POLICE!


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Wait a second, you're 20 and you're looking for 13-16 year olds?
> 
> SOMEONE CALL THE PEDO POLICE!


HEy there's nothing wrong with likeing 13-16 year olds, i mean when your 30 they'll be 23-26.


----------



## Alexander Fire (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm 15 and been a furry for about two years, in fact I haven't logged into the forum since more than a year ago, wow :/



> Wait a second, you're 20 and you're looking for 13-16 year olds?
> 
> SOMEONE CALL THE PEDO POLICE!



Don't worry I'm sure the FBI party-van is right next to his own van in this moment, look he's already busted by Chris Hansen


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> HEy there's nothing wrong with likeing 13-16 year olds, i mean when your 30 they'll be 23-26.


Liking them, no actively looking for them? Yes. The 18-25 is more this guys age range. Don't come complaining to me if one of these kids cries about being hit on.

Oh wait. I forgot kids these days like that kind of sick attention.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 13, 2009)

well im 14


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Liking them, no actively looking for them? Yes. The 18-25 is more this guys age range. Don't come complaining to me if one of these kids cries about being hit on.
> 
> Oh wait. I forgot kids these days like that kind of sick attention.


But their so cute, all innocent and stuff

"hello little girl, do you like cock"
"what's that"
"come into this dark alley, and i'll show you"
"YAY!"


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Fawking Pedophiles.

Hurry guys and help me molest them before the mods notice.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 13, 2009)

*throws harley a gun* HARLEY USE IT!
EITHER ON YOURSELF OR HANSON.
I'd much rather hanson, but if you're a bad aim, it might as well be yourself.


----------



## Snack (Dec 14, 2009)

According to furaffinity I am 1 year(s) old.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> According to furaffinity I am 1 year(s) old.



quick! lets make love.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> According to furaffinity I am 1 year(s) old.



I guess I'm younger then you on that scale


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Wait a second, you're 20 and you're looking for 13-16 year olds?
> 
> SOMEONE CALL THE PEDO POLICE!



who ever said i was 20?



Alexander Fire said:


> I'm 15 and been a furry for about two years, in fact I haven't logged into the forum since more than a year ago, wow :/
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I'm sure the FBI party-van is right next to his own van in this moment, look he's already busted by Chris Hansen



Chris Hansen, pfft...i ain't scared of him. there's nothing wrong with what i do.



Zrcalo said:


> *throws harley a gun* HARLEY USE IT!
> EITHER ON YOURSELF OR HANSON.
> I'd much rather hanson, but if you're a bad aim, it might as well be yourself.



I'll save myself and my pedofriends and take him out!


----------



## Snack (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> quick! lets make love.





But that's gay.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Dec 14, 2009)

Hai guys! I thought I'd let all of you little children know that pedobear is coming. MAN THE HARPOONS!


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

Xx WoLF said:


> Hai guys! I thought I'd let all of you little children know that Shenzebo, Harleyparanoia and Zrcalo are coming. MAN THE HARPOONS!



fixed. pedo-brigade report.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 14, 2009)

Xx WoLF said:


> Hai guys! I thought I'd let all of you little children know that pedobear is coming. MAN THE HARPOONS!



He's been and gone more than once. You're too late, the kiddies have been e-diddled. If you weren't so busy in chatrooms pretending to be a little girl sexing up mexicans chris, you might have got here in time.

This is your fault :V.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fixed. pedo-brigade report.



WE ARE THE TRIAGE!

or that triangle thingie from zelda. except with sex and pedos.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm 15 going on 16, so yeah im a young furry^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> I'm 15 going on 16, so yeah im a young furry^^



GIT IN MAH CAR


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> WE ARE THE TRIAGE!
> 
> or that triangle thingie from zelda. except with sex and pedos.


A threesome in the making.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> GIT IN MAH CAR


 
I won't unless you have candy. I like chocolate plz^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> I won't unless you have candy. I like chocolate plz^^



well on another note, I /do/ have xocai, lindt, godiva, and ghiradelli chocolate in my car...

o_o;; I should probably take them out. especially xocai, it's unprocessed and un-pasteurized.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> well on another note, I /do/ have xocai, lindt, godiva, and ghiradelli chocolate in my car...
> 
> o_o;; I should probably take them out. especially xocai, it's unprocessed and un-pasteurized.


 
mmmm lindt^_^ *gets in the car*


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> mmmm lindt^_^ *gets in the car*



>.>;; what are you doing in here? 

ew. you can have this one, I dont like crushed almonds in my white swiss chocolate. I'd much rather prefer my belgium fresh'n easy chocolate.

FRESH AND EASY.

*humps adog*


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> mmmm lindt^_^ *gets in the car*



oh yea? well, i have a bike in my van! but, you have to get naked to get in!


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh yea? well, i have a bike in my van! but, you have to get naked to get in!



here. have some fresh 'n easy milk chocolate.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh yea? well, i have a bike in my van! but, you have to get naked to get in!


 
but its cold...can i please keep my tank on?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> but its cold...can i please keep my tank on?



*sneaks over to harley's van and hides under a trashcan*


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *sneaks over to harley's van and hides under a trashcan*


 
Harley lets go to a more...secluded place :3


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> but its cold...can i please keep my tank on?



nooo, you gotta get totally naked! that's the only rule! *wink*


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nooo, you gotta get totally naked! that's the only rule! *wink*


 
Oh fine! *takes off tank*


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

*trashcan* *scoot* *scoot*

!!back on topic!!!
I like young furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes. yes there is. but you have to take off your clothes to get in!


 
*takes off all the clothes, hops and steals all the food* ciao for now Harley and thanks for teh grub and entertainment, I'll pay you back later n.n


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *trashcan* *scoot* *scoot*
> 
> !!back on topic!!!
> I like young furries.


 
They are really scarce...


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> Oh fine! *takes off tank*



perhaps we should...take this to privacy...where i will innocently give you a bike.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> perhaps we should...take this to privacy...where i will innocently give you a bike.


 
there's nothing wrong with bikes^^.  I can ride them all day long. 

(sorry for the bad pun >.<)


----------



## Rhyolite (Dec 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> According to furaffinity I am 1 year(s) old.



It says I'm not even one, I was born in January 09... 

Got to fix that before paedo bear gets me.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> there's nothing wrong with bikes^^.  I can ride them all day long.
> 
> (sorry for the bad pun >.<)



you can ride me all day long.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you can ride me all day long.


 
Oh you know I wanna ride that disco stick


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> Oh you know I wanna ride that disco stick


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


>


 
I like the cartoonized pedo bear more haha


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> Oh you know I wanna ride that disco stick



well then let's get that shit started right now


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well then let's get that shit started right now


 
*massages harley's dick sensually while i climb on top"


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

really frigin really wow just wow your doing that here wtf man this is like for kids quickly someone remove this crud the internet has ruined to many little ones already


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> really frigin really wow just wow your doing that here wtf man this is like for kids quickly someone remove this crud the internet has ruined to many little ones already


 I seriously hope you're trolling.


----------



## Archevald (Dec 15, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15


I am of the physical age of 14, I hate it. I mean I am getting writing published, my friends are always telling me to stop talking like a pompous Englishman and I have to age so so slowly? Now I do wish I was born a species that matures faster. 

As a side note, all representations of myself on forums and such I lie about my age to ward of Dennis Ferguson as well as I type well enough to be considered one, unless otherwise told I can easily fool someone.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

Archevald said:


> I am of the physical age of 14, I hate it. I mean I am getting writing published, my friends are always telling me to stop talking like a pompous Englishman and I have to age so so slowly? Now I do wish I was born a species that matures faster.
> 
> As a side note, all representations of myself on forums and such I lie about my age to ward of Dennis Ferguson as well as I type well enough to be considered one, unless otherwise told I can easily fool someone.


 What?
Hi.


----------



## Archevald (Dec 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> What?
> Hi.


What's the what for?

And hi, I like your avatar by the way.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

Archevald said:


> What's the what for?
> 
> And hi, I like your avatar by the way.


 Thanks, Shark drew it.
He's really good. Shame he doesn't draw many furs, though :c


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I seriously hope you're trolling.



umm how am i trolling the two of them were going to yiff on a topic for kids i mean thats just a little wrong dont you think?


----------



## ohmygoat (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking at con pics, there are a handful of little kids running around.
Even a daycare in some areas, for those who'll probably grow up to be furs like mum and pop.


----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm how am i trolling the two of them were going to yiff on a topic for kids i mean thats just a little wrong dont you think?


 
Hey, it was just a one night stand! >:[


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm how am i trolling the two of them were going to yiff on a topic for kids i mean thats just a little wrong dont you think?


 No, just the way you're saying it.
Nevermind.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 15, 2009)

adog said:


> *massages harley's dick sensually while i climb on top"



!!! Not here, they're all watching! :V



EinTheCorgi said:


> really frigin really wow just wow your doing that here wtf man this is like for kids quickly someone remove this crud the internet has ruined to many little ones already



says the one who lets people sexually harass a girl that's, like, what, six?



Archevald said:


> I am of the physical age of 14, I hate it. I mean I am getting writing published, my friends are always telling me to stop talking like a pompous Englishman and I have to age so so slowly? Now I do wish I was born a species that matures faster.
> 
> As a side note, all representations of myself on forums and such I lie about my age to ward of Dennis Ferguson as well as I type well enough to be considered one, unless otherwise told I can easily fool someone.



no one's impressed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

adog said:


> *massages harley's dick sensually while i climb on top"


 
dude there are kids here >:[


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 15, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> dude there are kids here >:[



i know! we hadn't even gotten to first base yet...


----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

...I'm one of them. Or have you all forgotten


----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i know! we hadn't even gotten to first base yet...



Great I ruined the moment! *runs out the alley into the streets*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

adog said:


> ...I'm one of them. Or have you all forgotten



one of them?


----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> one of them?



...one of them


----------



## takuya (Dec 15, 2009)

O_O...im just turned 16...plz dont rape me


----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

takuya said:


> O_O...im just turned 16...plz dont rape me



Haha I can't make any promises....


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2009)

takuya said:


> O_O...im just turned 16...plz dont rape me



hahaha

jailbait


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

adog said:


> Haha I can't make any promises....



ohh ok i get it one of "THEM"


----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ohh ok i get it one of "THEM"



I was born in 1994. Does that clarify things?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

1991 bitch ha!


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 16, 2009)

takuya said:


> O_O...im just turned 16...plz dont rape me


 
Damn your avatar, it made me laugh uncontrollably for about a minute D:<


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ohh ok i get it one of "THEM"



what do you mean "them"?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what do you mean "them"?



you can have the one in my trunk. I wont be needing that one anymore.

giggity.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 16, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you can have the one in my trunk. I wont be needing that one anymore.
> 
> giggity.


Zee get on AIM, we can rolephook up with Harley :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Zee get on AIM, we can rolephook up with Harley :3c



I am on bloody aim.


----------



## Kaath (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm like 15! hi-five!


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Kaath said:


> I'm like 15! hi-five!



V&


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 16, 2009)

godd...this is like a field day.


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

Hating to admit it...My little bro(Whos 11)has decided to be a furry... o.o
Thank god he hasnt told his parents...or...*shudders*


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

adog said:


> I was born in 1994. Does that clarify things?


 Youre 15 eh? Well...No comment! XD


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 17, 2009)

FeelTheFurWithinYourself said:


> Hating to admit it...My little bro(Whos 11)has decided to be a furry... o.o
> Thank god he hasnt told his parents...or...*shudders*



send him my way. i have a bicycle for him.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

*Face Palm*


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm 16, 17 in about 2 weeks. I'm pretty mature online though, unlike a lot of people my age that insist on typing their facebook statuses in a way that suggests they're retards.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

OhBloodyHell said:


> I'm 16, 17 in about 2 weeks. I'm pretty mature online though, unlike a lot of people my age that insist on typing their facebook statuses in a way that suggests they're retards.



well its nice to meet you its good to see someone new on FAF

and facebook? never been there but ive heard about it


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 18, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> *Face Palm*



why are you facepalming? i'm being completely serious.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 18, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> V&



Out in the street I see (what I assume can only be) so, so many Party Vans because of goddamn /v/.


----------



## Tolbia (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm also 15.... And may I say it sucks to be young in this fandom :c


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15



I AM 15 TOO YAY!!!!!!!!! Haha =] I like elderly people, they are more mature and I always get along with them better than people my age. But, of course, I have friends my age =]


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

1988 I am 21 in 4 days bitches, I can buy booze anywhere its legal soon.


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

I will not disclose my age but I am young.


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> 1988 I am 21 in 4 days bitches, I can buy booze anywhere its legal soon.



21 years on this earth and you still can't figure out "its" vs. "it's".


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> 21 years on this earth and you still can't figure out "its" vs. "it's".


That seems to be a running theme on FAF. Ratte got onto me about it the other day...Damn rules of grammar. 

I think the majority of members who are serious are probably at least in highschool, so 16 and up. Any younger and it's probably just a phase. Then again, I joined the tf fandom around eleven, and that stuck, so there may be a few...


----------



## X (Dec 23, 2009)

im 17, but you would never know it. i act 28 apparently, and look 15.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

X said:


> im 17, but you would never know it. i act 28 apparently, and look 15.



I have something similar. I am 15 but people say I look 12 =[ lol and some people actually think I'm way older online >_>


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> some people actually think I'm way older online >_>



What would you guess my age to be?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

I must say, for my guess, you are in the range from 12-15 is my guess =] I know you wont tell me so Idk why I even guessed that >_>_>_>


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15


ya i is 15


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh wow that is uber awesome. =]


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

rawr rawr rawr


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol. Where did this whole rawr thing start? My friends do this all the time. I laugh every time but I don't know why >_> I like to go grrribbit. That's a dog frog. Dog frogs go grrrribbit.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Lol. Where did this whole rawr thing start? My friends do this all the time. I laugh every time but I don't know why >_> I like to go grrribbit. That's a dog frog. Dog frogs go grrrribbit.


fail ><


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Fail what? =[ I feel sad now


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

grribit??!? lolz


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Whats wrong with grribbit? Everyone says rawr so I wanted an original one XD


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

XD I'll just be like everyone else then and go rawr rawr lol XD


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 24, 2009)

*Raisespaw*
15 here.
But in mental im way older... =3


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 24, 2009)

mmm, well im 18, but my fursonas age is actualy lower just cuz i prefer acting like a kid and everyone looks at you funny when your 18 and act like a kid,


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

But there is never anything wrong with having fun. As long as your appropiate when needed to be...


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

i SO did not realize there were so many minors on FAF. FA maybe, but the forums is normally where things go to die.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i SO did not realize there were so many minors on FAF. FA maybe, but the forums is normally where things go to die.


 
why not? 14 is around the age that most realize they are furries


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

What do you mean things go to die?


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Furries only live two years past joining FAF.

It's like a disease.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

O.O oh waht the fuck


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Furries only live two years past joining FAF.
> 
> It's like a disease.


 
It is.  And its very infectious


----------



## Gight (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> why not? 14 is around the age that most realize they are furries



I realized I was one at 14.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Gight said:


> I realized I was one at 14.


 
same.  which only further proves my point


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I wouldn't want to leave. Only would I leave if everyone starts becoming all jerk off like and rude and trolls start popping up in the forums like crazy and stuff.....


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I wouldn't want to leave. Only would I leave if everyone starts becoming all jerk off like and rude and trolls start popping up in the forums like crazy and stuff.....


 So you'll leave then?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

that post kinda scared me so


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I wouldn't want to leave. Only would I leave if everyone starts becoming all jerk off like and rude and trolls start popping up in the forums like crazy and stuff.....


 
faf is troll central. sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

then they need to gtfo


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am really confused. chewie, what post scared you? And I mean like real bad trolls, like you couldn't find a furry here worth shit because everyone would be all grrrrr XD I'm not leaving =[ I found friends and I am happy.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> then they need to gtfo


 
that would mean the forums would experience a loss in members at one time greater than any other website in the history of the internet


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

so i hate trolls


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

What does gtfo mean?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

get the fuck out


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What does gtfo mean?


 
get the fuck out is my guess


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> get the fuck out


 
WOOH!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I see. But why would a troll be here? wouldn't they just be kicked for being troll like? Meaning how this is a furries site, so why scream rude things about furries? It's like going to an autoshop asking for doughnuts >_>


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

wtf that was random


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

....*pauses* Random 24 7 =D


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I see. But why would a troll be here? wouldn't they just be kicked for being troll like? Meaning how this is a furries site, so why scream rude things about furries? It's like going to an autoshop asking for doughnuts >_>


 
most of the trolls here have either been here for years or are the mods, ergo have the highest authority...


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

A troll being a mod ?


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> A troll being a mod ?


 
It happens all the time


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Crazy


----------



## Gight (Dec 24, 2009)

How?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

omg ><


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Crazy


 
no its not.  mods and forum legends like to abuse their power a lot


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

um... rediculous? XD lol

I dont see the point in going into a forum you hate about people and make fun of them. Honestly what is the point in it?


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> um... rediculous? XD lol
> 
> I dont see the point in going into a forum you hate about people and make fun of them. Honestly what is the point in it?


 

I don't either, but they still do it.  Some of the trolls can be fun about it though


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

that doesnt matter wtf?


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> that doesnt matter wtf?


 
huh?


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

that they are fun about it its still bull shit


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> that they are fun about it its still bull shit


 
i find humor in some attempts at trolling


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> i find humor in some attempts at trolling



I agree with you XD


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Teen furries are not only awful, but they each have a huge ego. They should never of joined this fandom.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

It's a free world. If it lets me join, then I'll join if I feel like it =] If you dont like furries, then leave.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like 'anthros', not furries. The internet is a joke. If you don't like that then we'll make you leave, or at least make you unhappy. You need to lurk more.
:V

(The world isn't a free place.)


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

dude just stfu


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Seriously. Go chewie go ^_^ wolves rule.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow. That is just what I was talking about. My point has been proven. I can't even think about this any more with out feeling sick thanks to you.

I doubt you've even been apart of this fandom for very long have you? You don't even know the truths about it.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

About this forum? No. About furries, anthro, and just about the worlds history upon the facts on anthro yes? Obviously no one knows the truths of something when they just start >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Seriously. Go chewie go ^_^ wolves rule.



quit being a faggot. :V i'm so sick of everyone who doesn't kiss furries' ass being called a troll. grow up.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.>


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *quit being a faggot*. :V i'm so sick of everyone who doesn't kiss furries' ass being called a troll. grow up.


 
look whos talking^^. and yes, people are only trolls when they piss everyone off. not just one or two immature people


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

i think the age limit of FAF should be 16. and anyone who gets on before the age of 16 gets raped.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think the age limit of FAF should be 16. and anyone who gets on before the age of 16 gets raped.


 
...harley, you make me laugh^^


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> harley, you make me laugh^^



i wasn't kidding.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think the age limit of FAF should be 16. and anyone who gets on before the age of 16 gets raped.



You volunteering for rape duty Harley :V ?


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i wasn't kidding.


 
my ass is taken, thank you


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You volunteering for rape duty Harley :V ?



oh hell yes i am. well, if they're under 16 and a male, yes. females go to someone. shenzi can have the females.



adog said:


> my ass is taken, thank you



that means nothing.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think the age limit of FAF should be 16. and anyone who gets on before the age of 16 gets raped.



Wow cause that would do much. I'll just get on in 4 months woopdidue look at me, i'm 16 >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Wow cause that would do much. I'll just get on in 4 months woopdidue look at me, i'm 16 >_>



because you're still fucktarded at the age you're at. there seems to be a drastic change when people turn 16. sometimes. you might still be an idiot at 16.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because you're still fucktarded at the age you're at. there seems to be a drastic change when people turn 16. sometimes. you might still be an idiot at 16.


 
why must the idiots get raped?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

wow your cool


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> why must the idiots get raped?



'cause that's how you teach them to be good on the forums.



Taylor325 said:


> wow your cool



i know c:


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Brb in 12 days then.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 'cause that's how you teach them to be good on the forums.


 
It's a good thing that I live in such a secluded area...haha.  I don't consider myself an idiot, but I know to other people im as retarded as they come :3


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

However, some of just happen to be born with brains. Also, don't even try to rape me. I lke the womens.

:V


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> However, some of just happen to be born with brains. Also, don't even try to rape me. I lke the womens.
> 
> :V



if you're over the age of 15 then i probably won't. over 18 and i'm not interested at all.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> if you're over the age of 15 then i probably won't. over 18 and i'm not interested at all.


 
you pedophile, you


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I hit 16 in march. Going to suck, I hate this whole getting older thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> you pedophile, you



mhm, that's me



Toaster said:


> I hit 16 in march. Going to suck, I hate this whole getting older thing.



well then... ;3


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> mhm, that's me


 
its ok i still love you^^



Toaster said:


> I hit 16 in march. Going to suck, I hate this whole getting older thing.


 
The only thing that comes to us without effort is age...


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> The only thing that comes to us without effort is age...



and erections.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> and erections.


 
*clap clap clap* well played, my friend. well played ;-)


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

But you lose those with age.

:V


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> But you lose those with age.
> 
> :V



Lemonparty says otherwise.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Toaster said:


> But you lose those with age.
> 
> :V


 
not always


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

adog said:


> why must the idiots get raped?



Because is funny :[ .



HarleyParanoia said:


> oh hell yes i am. well, if they're under 16 and a male, yes. females go to someone. shenzi can have the females.



Sounds like a plan :V .


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

huh


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

><


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> ><



did you have to double-post complete bullshit?


----------



## Koray (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm 16 now, and September 2010, I'll be 17. It's a long time until then  D:



HarleyParanoia said:


> did you have to double-post complete bullshit?



Some people want to raise their post count by posting bs, I guess...


----------



## Viva (Dec 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> did you have to double-post complete bullshit?


 
Hey, Harely?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

adog said:


> Hey, Harely?



yea?


----------



## Viva (Dec 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yea?


 
Penis.










That is all.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol XD


----------



## insomniac_platypus (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm 16 but as far as I know I've been a furry my whole life. I've been an arctic fox since the effing third grade... Heh, I've never thought of myself as human. Ever ^^


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

insomniac_platypus said:


> I'm 16 but as far as I know I've been a furry my whole life. I've been an arctic fox since the effing third grade... Heh, I've never thought of myself as human. Ever ^^



no, dear, you've been a human since you were ejaculated into your mother... *pats*


----------



## Toaster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hahaha, this is why I fuck with furries.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 26, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Hahaha, this is why I fuck [with] furries.


----------



## KaguKin (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm 14 , Soon-to-be 15 :>
so ima young one i guess


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> did you have to double-post complete bullshit?


yes


----------



## Viva (Dec 26, 2009)

KaguKin said:


> I'm 14 , Soon-to-be 15 :>
> so ima young one i guess


 
harley is your friend...


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 26, 2009)

this is why i own swords....


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

insomniac_platypus said:


> I'm 16 but as far as I know I've been a furry my whole life. I've been an arctic fox since the effing third grade... Heh, I've never thought of myself as human. Ever ^^



I bet you and Nurse Ratched would get along splendidly.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm 19.. and been a fur since I was alittle I just didn't know it XP


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 27, 2009)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'm 19.. and been a fur since I was alittle I just didn't know it XP


   same but the only deferens is Iâ€™m 18


----------



## Zhael (Dec 27, 2009)

We need less young furries.  Only allow the ones that at least attempt to write/type correctly.  Wait, that sounds too serious. [insert ass joke here].


----------



## Gight (Dec 27, 2009)

Zhael, would I be included?


----------



## Viva (Dec 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> We need less young furries. Only allow the ones that at least attempt to write/type correctly. Wait, that sounds too serious. [insert ass joke here].


 
wtf i guess tht i wuldn't count thn


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> We need less young furries.  Only allow the ones that at least attempt to write/type correctly.  Wait, that sounds too serious. [insert ass joke here].



Young furries couldn't type proper words if there life depended on it.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Dec 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Young furries couldn't type proper words if there life depended on it.



But I type proper words and I'm 15 D:

Did I just break the world or something?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> But I type proper words and I'm 15 D:
> 
> Did I just break the world or something?



I would have to say you didn't because I type proper words. I don't think they really know what they're talking about. I am also 15...


----------



## Viva (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I would have to say you didn't because I type proper words. I don't think they really know what they're talking about. I am also 15...


 
As do I.  All it takes is a little effort, and maybe not even that.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

Lambzie said:


> same but the only deferens is Iâ€™m 18


 
Thats cool cool! I used to run around the house acting like I was Balto or Simba... Hehe


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 27, 2009)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Thats cool cool! I used to run around the house acting like I was Balto or Simba... Hehe


    hay that cool I use to love getting my face panted and thinking I was part of the   group with Timon and Pumba


----------



## Gight (Dec 27, 2009)

Grope?
Group.


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 27, 2009)

Crap thanks mate   ill just go edit that


----------



## Viva (Dec 27, 2009)

Gight said:


> Grope?
> Group.


 
Holy damn.  I missed it when it said grope xD


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

Lambzie said:


> hay that cool I use to love getting my face panted and thinking I was part of the group with Timon and Pumba


 
I didn't like getting my face painted... it felt weird


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 28, 2009)

This thread makes me sad


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Thats cool cool! I used to run around the house acting like I was Balto or Simba... Hehe


wow, i remember Balto, that was like my favorite movie ever lol... :smile:
and yes, i know, im 13 years old... but its not really the age that counts, its the maturity level, like how you act, eh?
and dont worry... i know how to type a meaningful scentence, i havent been through several years of our monotone english class for nothing lol


----------



## Morroke (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh god oh god oh god, chewie is banned!

*silent victory song*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Oh god oh god oh god, chewie is banned!
> 
> *silent victory song*


I'll buy a round for everyone. This is excellent.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'll buy a round for everyone. This is excellent.



Me too?  :3


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Me too?  :3


underage b&

all of us.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 29, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Oh god oh god oh god, chewie is banned!
> 
> *silent victory song*


 fuck year.
Ratte ilu


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> fuck year.
> Ratte ilu



I didn't ban him, I only brought it up.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone gets a drink! :3


----------



## Viva (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I didn't ban him, I only brought it up.


 
Oh well! HE'S GONE  (for now).  I'll have a drink, please


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Everyone gets a drink! :3


 shenzi you are three years older than me, I wonder what fetishes I will have when I'll be 18
:3c


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> shenzi you are three years older than me, I wonder what fetishes I will have when I'll be 18
> :3c


To be honest I was just as fucked up at 15 as I am now.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> To be honest I was just as fucked up at 15 as I am now.


 So it won't "improve"?
:c

shenzi I need to broaden my mind get on yim now


----------



## Takoto (Dec 29, 2009)

I've... been a furry for years, but only recently learned I was furry... PokÃ©mon and animal anthros always seemed awesome when I was like, ten, when I was fourteen my best friend (at the time, she was my girlfriend...) introduced me to the furry world, and now I'm fifteen...


----------



## Disasterfox (Dec 29, 2009)

15 here bro. Account disagrees, but fuck him.
Why exactly are you wondering?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

I keep seeing kids on this thread saying that they're told that they're mature for their age so I just wanted to let you know that when someone who's older than you says that it means they want to rape you :V .


----------



## System_of_a_Furry (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey! Right here at 14 years of age


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm 16, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Dec 30, 2009)

rofl


----------



## Sabine's Ghost (Dec 31, 2009)

15 right here.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 31, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> So it won't "improve"?
> :c
> 
> shenzi I need to broaden my mind get on yim now


 
Yes, you will, I was considered sick when I was younger, now, I'd probably be even dirtier...

Just need to let yourself experiment,... and try new stuffs...


----------



## Dingra (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm 17 so that counts XD


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Dec 31, 2009)

under 15=GTFO


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 31, 2009)

and your gonna make me, eh?

lol, cocky additude cause your so much older than me = GTFO!!!!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Dec 31, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> and your gonna make me, eh?
> 
> lol, cocky additude cause your so much older than me = GTFO!!!!



Look kiddo you cannot unsee what you cannot unsee! jus' sayin'.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 31, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Look kiddo you cannot unsee what you cannot unsee! jus' sayin'.



She means the furry fandom is full of pedophiles and the more frequently you announce your age the more likely you are to encounter one :V .


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 1, 2010)

daaamn, i miss a few days and shit...it's like a free for all in here now. <3


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> daaamn, i miss a few days and shit...it's like a free for all in here now. <3


Yer i just gave up on trying to follow it since im alwas on and off and im a little lost with whats going on.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> and your gonna make me, eh?
> 
> lol, cocky additude cause your so much older than me = GTFO!!!!



Before one starts getting cocky back one should learn to spell. since when is attitude spelt with D's?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

wow im not sure if this thread is still on track or if we should just scramble it up like an aborted fetus and feed it to the dogs :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> wow im not sure if this thread is still on track or if we should just scramble it up like an aborted fetus and feed it to the dogs :/



I think this topic is well off track now. it will be a matter of time before it gets locked.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think this topic is well off track now. it will be a matter of time before it gets locked.



yeah it made it to 23 pages it needs to die. I'll make the preparations for the ceremony


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah it made it to 23 pages it needs to die. I'll make the preparations for the ceremony




*sets thread on fire* Cheaper to burn it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *sets thread on fire* Cheaper to burn it.



no acid is more fun

OMEGAWD FIRE AHHHH!


----------



## Gight (Jan 1, 2010)

*Toasts marshmallows over burning thread*


----------



## Toaster (Jan 1, 2010)

Young furries do because they think it is cool. Like being a goth, emo, whore, or something stupid like that.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jan 2, 2010)

I turned 18 last year in may so, um yea. getting older! 
it can be a good thing and bad thing.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jan 2, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> wow im not sure if this thread is still on track or if we should just scramble it up like an aborted fetus and feed it to the dogs :/



HAHAHA! XD I know the perfect dog! :twisted:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3170528/  Just kidding. 

besides that would be F%&$ disgusting! He's not a mindless killing zombie robot. lol.


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread did no good, anyway.  It's just a pedomagnet.

BURN, THREAD, BUUURRRRNNNN!!!!!! O.O


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 2, 2010)

adog said:


> This thread did no good, anyway.  It's just a pedomagnet.
> 
> BURN, THREAD, BUUURRRRNNNN!!!!!! O.O



-_-' Bowr?

*watches thread burn* ohh perty


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 2, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> wow im not sure if this thread is still on track or if we should just scramble it up like an aborted fetus and feed it to the dogs :/


 
That sounds actually really appitizing...


Anyway. I'm 16 -shrugs and watches the flames rise-


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 3, 2010)

I would assume most people join 18+. Probably because that's the normal age when some furry sites allow people to veiw adult things Which eventually leads to people joinin social sites, but I guess some younger furries lurk the sites.


----------



## will951 (Jan 3, 2010)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15


 15 going on 16


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 3, 2010)

no one is really burning the thread stop being dumb


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 3, 2010)

well i would say i became a furry at around 14-15, but actually didnt get to this forum till 17 =P


----------



## Shiro Chan (Jan 4, 2010)

15, here.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow trying to make the thread burn... What a waste of time.... 
I am 19, and will be 20 in 7 monthes


----------



## InfernoTiger (Jan 4, 2010)

I am 14. I am probably the youngest, but I really don't care.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

Toaster said:


> Young furries do because they think it is cool. Like being a goth, emo, whore, or something stupid like that.



Oh god the logic in that is beautiful

I'm going to be a talking animal all my friends will think I'm so hxc


----------



## foxpox (Jan 5, 2010)

iam 14, almost 15.


----------



## krystalcomet (Jan 8, 2010)

im 16...but I feel 20:grin:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

krystalcomet said:


> im 16...but I feel 20:grin:



gah i hate you this thread was dead gah you damn dirty necromancer


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> gah i hate you this thread was dead gah you damn dirty necromancer



Well everyone here hates you so I guess you're even you damn pedo.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well everyone here hates you so I guess you're even you damn pedo.


your so sweet i love you


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well everyone here hates you so I guess you're even you damn pedo.



Like you are able to speak for everyone on the forums.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks Ein shouldn't be allowed to post in this thread?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

*rocks out to newest Psychic TV LP*

I'M STILL YOUNG!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *rocks out to newest Psychic TV LP*
> 
> I'M STILL YOUNG!



I feel middle aged, I am not the oldest on the forums and I am not the youngest either.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Ein shouldn't be allowed to post in *any* thread?


 
Fixed.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 8, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Fixed.



A very good fix sir :golfclap:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Fixed.


hey look a hater Pok e ball GO!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 8, 2010)

REDnico said:


> A very good fix sir :golfclap:


 
Thank ye, thank ye...I shall be here all night...



EinTheCorgi said:


> hey look a hater Pok e ball GO!


 
Oh I don't hate you, you just creep me the fuck out.

Just keep your Pok e balls in you pants and away from the little kids.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I feel middle aged, I am not the oldest on the forums and I am not the youngest either.



:/ I once walked around with my old walkman listening to my casettes and a kid passed by and said "holy cow! that's the biggest ipod I've ever seen!" 

I wanted to slap him with the bowie.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ I once walked around with my old walkman listening to my casettes and a kid passed by and said "holy cow! that's the biggest ipod I've ever seen!"
> 
> I wanted to slap him with the bowie.



I was poking fun at my lil bro the other day, I saw some board games in a thrift shop and commented to mom about how they are re releasing all the old ones and then I made a remark to my bro that went something like this "That is called a board game, but I doubt you know what one is, and you wouldn't know how to use it unless it comes with a game controller"


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hey look a hater Pok e ball GO!



What in the hell...?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Thank ye, thank ye...I shall be here all night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good one dude you get an internet that was really good


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> good one dude you get an internet that was really good


 

I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic, or even what the hell that means...so...thanks?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Ein shouldn't be allowed to post in this thread?



D: but I love ein... we make a great team...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic, or even what the hell that means...so...thanks?


no it was actually really funny i can take a joke so your welcome


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no it was actually really funny i can take a joke so your welcome



that's because you're awesome.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that's because you're awesome.


thank you


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

so ein how are those erotic stories about Ren comin' along?


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 9, 2010)

I started when I was 14. I am 17 now. So were kinda close in age. lol. I just turned 17 in December.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 9, 2010)

Ein rules. Most people wouldn't take half the shit
you guys throw at him in good humor.
Hmm, you guys should just sticky an "Ein pedo" thread already.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

umm I'm15 so I guess that's young


----------



## Clutch (Jan 9, 2010)

Im only 15... Soon to be 16....


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Im only 15... Soon to be 16....



i wont be 16 until May


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Ein rules. Most people wouldn't take half the shit
> you guys throw at him in good humor.
> Hmm, you guys should just sticky an "Ein pedo" thread already.



I thought of doing that for them actually but thank you


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15



I am 14... 



SugarMental said:


> OP, if you're 15, why does your FA say 20? DD:



Probably so they can see yiff? Mine does...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am 14...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so they can see yiff? Mine does...



ohh your bad


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi! I'm 14, so, yeah. Nice to meet ya TC.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> ohh your bad



Maybe I am...  But I... can't..... control.... IT!!!!   lol


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Maybe I am...  But I... can't..... control.... IT!!!!   lol


I bet I could control you =^_^=


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Maybe I am...  But I... can't..... control.... IT!!!!   lol


Statistics say that the most avid consumers (?) of porn are around the age of thirteen.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Maybe I am...  But I... can't..... control.... IT!!!!   lol



I feel your pain. :lol:


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> I feel your pain. :lol:


You boys and your porn


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> I bet I could control you =^_^=



How? I can't even control myself enough to get off the computer before 12AM..... Though I do succeed sometimes...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

I promiss I am a bit different *smile/frown*
(understatement of the year)


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> You boys and your porn




True...


----------



## Furry_Phreaker100 (Jan 9, 2010)

XD yeah this forum is so awesome


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jan 9, 2010)

Gonna be 18 next month.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, what are the other young people doing? XD


----------



## Clutch (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> i wont be 16 until May


 
Oh Noez...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Playing my friend's PS3...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Oh Noez...


whats wrong with that?


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> How? I can't even control myself enough to get off the computer before 12AM..... Though I do succeed sometimes...


-_- you didn't get the hint did you? sigh


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> whats wrong with that?



Nothing, in my book...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a ps3, wii, and 360. Being spoiled has its virtues. XD  Got them all for different Christmases. I just got the 360, and I am hooked to L4D2.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> -_- you didn't get the hint did you? sigh



I did... I was an idiot and chose not to act because I'm shy...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I did... I was an idiot and chose not to act, because I'm insecure... (not really)


oh its ok *pats you on the shoulder*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> oh its ok *pats you on the shoulder*




*thinks* "Oh sh*t! I almost blushed!"


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am 14...
> 
> Probably so they can see yiff? Mine does...



a 14 year old that's yiffy, eh? hmmm, wanna pay a visit to my house?


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

:cry: I never got a pat


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> :cry: I never got a pat



*pats* it's okay Kero. daddy's here.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> :cry: I never got a pat



*gives you a friendly pat on the back*


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> :cry: I never got a pat


*hugs*


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Such a warm community (even if one of them was a weasel smoking through his nose >_>). *hugs every one back*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

He got a hug???? *stifles his sobs*


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Such a warm community (even if one of them was a weasel smoking through his nose >_>). *hugs every one back*



dude i'm a very nice weasel. trust me.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> dude i'm a very nice weasel. trust me.



*trusts you*
There, everything is in order.


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, does this forum software support quarantining threads or anything? That's definitely what we need here.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> He got a hug???? *stifles his sobs*


Fine *hugs* and *hugs harley to*


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Fine *hugs* and *hugs harley to*



aww what a sweet. *hug*


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, no offense, but this topic is getting sappy. Lets talk about something cool, like a Truckasaurus Rex. *cookie to who gets the reference*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Fine *hugs* and *hugs harley to*



Yay! *feels more content inside*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Well, no offense, but this topic is getting sappy. Lets talk about something cool, like a Truckasaurus Rex. *cookie to who gets the reference*



I remember that from somewhere... The Simpsons? some random movie?


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Well, no offense, but this topic is getting sappy. Lets talk about something cool, like a Truckasaurus Rex. *cookie to who gets the reference*


Hagard from Bad company


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> aww what a sweet. *hug*


your very much welcome


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ding Ding! Keala gets it! You are officially supahcool. Here is your cookie! *delivers on silver platter*


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Ding Ding! Keala gets it! You are officially supahcool. Here is your cookie! *delivers on silver platter*


*sits in the corner and nams the cookie*


----------



## REDnico (Jan 9, 2010)

God, stop the RPing here, and Harley, stop encouraging it, you know better >_>


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Geez, sorry. Im just bored. XD


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

REDnico said:


> God, stop the RPing here, and Harley, stop encouraging it, you know better >_>


so big whoop let the new kids have there goofy fun aint hurting anyone


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 9, 2010)

It could be worse.

They could be cybering.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm 15 to and I live in Oregon.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> It could be worse.
> 
> They could be cybering.


yeah then it would be bad and hurtful


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

REDnico said:


> God, stop the RPing here, and Harley, stop encouraging it, you know better >_>



Who died and left you in charge? Mr grumpy guts.

Lighten up, they were not doing any proper RP, not what I would consider as a proper RP.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

It seems like this died anyways. Doesn't matter. :\ I'm still bored, though. XD


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice to meet you, Lone wolf. * puts out paw to shake yours with*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> It seems like this died anyways. Doesn't matter. :\ I'm still bored, though. XD



Agreed


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

So, since Im bored, why did you become a furry, Seriman?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

you guys should get avis so you don't look so bland


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

How do I do that? I could never figure out.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> So, since Im bored, why did you become a furry, Seriman?



Well, It's a long story...   I read a book about World of Warcraft, started to like a female orc, started to google WoW pics, almost all the results were porn, saw a pic of tauren FUTA that had a story behind it, loved the story. the author had a furry wolf pic as his avatar, and I had no idea what any of this was, so I started looking for pics of wolves on google, because that is what my mind was now tuned to, saw a site called "yiffstar" (now "sofurry") and started to learn about the fandom... FA was in the middle of the whole december outage, so I stayed on yiffstar... when FA came back up, I registered, and learned more and more... By then, I had a good(ish) ides of being a furry and started to dig it, and only 3 weeks ago, I accepted that I'm a furry..... Now I have a savings box for a fursuit and a password-protected account on my computer, to help keep my parents away until I'm ready to talk......

I told you it was long...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you guys should get avis so you don't look so bland



I'm waiting until I get a fursona all set up... I don't even know what species it is yet..


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> How do I do that? I could never figure out.


go to user CP and go to edit avi


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm late to this thread, but I'm fifteen too. I became one when I was fourteen.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, for me, I was introduced by Renard, this techno dance artist. All of his Album art was furry, so it grew on me. I also feel comfortable with furries. It allows to be different, most importantly, myself. The open mindedness of most furs is soothing, since most people I know are closed minded, and either dont accept me for who I am, or fake the acceptance.

I am growing up in a God loving, community of people who don't accept what is against their morality. And I am totally against it. Mostly cause I am gay (atleast that's what I have come believe). And sorta atheist. So that commences my long story. 
Also, hi Zorrilla.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> I also feel comfortable with furries. It allows to be different, most importantly, myself. The open mindedness of most furs is soothing, since most people I know are closed minded, and either dont accept me for who I am, or fake the acceptance.



Yeah, I agree that most of the world is closed minded... And being a furry, to me, just fits.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Well, for me, I was introduced by Renard, this techno dance artist. All of his Album art was furry, so it grew on me. I also feel comfortable with furries. It allows to be different, most importantly, myself. The open mindedness of most furs is soothing, since most people I know are closed minded, and either dont accept me for who I am, or fake the acceptance.
> 
> I am growing up in a God loving, community of people who don't accept what is against their morality. And I am totally against it. Mostly cause I am gay (atleast that's what I have come believe). And sorta atheist. So that commences my long story.
> Also, hi Zorrilla.



Cool story bro.

But what does this have to do with the thread?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> But what does this have to do with the thread?


 
Stop being so closed-minded.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Besides, some furry art is like anime, and I LOVE anime!


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> But what does this have to do with the thread?


Nothing, I just got into an OT chat with Seriman


----------



## Seriman (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> But what does this have to do with the thread?



Well, it's a thread for young furries, and we are young, and furry! And talking...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks more like we turned the topic into a chat room XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Well, it's a thread for young furries, and we are young, and furry! And talking...



The op is asking for any young furries to post there age letting him know who are the young furries on the boards as per quote from the OP below. Not a life story.



KeroKero 47 said:


> Nothing, I just got into an OT chat with Seriman



The idea is to stay on topic, not derail a thread "because we're boooooooored"



sonow3 said:


> Are there any younger furries here on the forums? Not like 10 year olds i mean like 13-16 year olds? I just wanted to know because most people are like 18-25 years old and i wanted somebody to relate to by my age factor.
> I myself am 15



I know, I'm being such an ass for once but tonight, I just don't care. plus I am also bored and feel like being a buzzkill.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Looks more like we turned the topic into a chat room XD



PM's are there for a reason you know. Stop deliberately derailing a perfectly good thread.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

REBOOT
I declare we head this pony in the right direction, instead of causing calamity!
Topic point: If your a furry and 13-16, post! And be greeted, maybe.(If the topic isnt dead by then)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> REBOOT
> I declare we head this pony in the right direction, instead of causing calamity!
> Topic point: If your a furry and 13-16, post! And be greeted, maybe.(If the topic isnt dead by then)



Does not say that in the OP post.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm 15 years old


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

It says the guy wanted to meet people in his age group. Guy's gone, so now what? The topic should atleast be used for young furries to communicate, if its not to be left to die.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, hi! Nice to meet 'cha! *sticks out paw for shake*


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> It says the guy wanted to meet people in his age group. Guy's gone, so now what? The topic should atleast be used for young furries to communicate, if its not to be left to die.


 
Let a dying thread die. Randy's right, go to PM's.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 9, 2010)

*nods* 15 here


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> It says the guy wanted to meet people in his age group. Guy's gone, so now what? The topic should atleast be used for young furries to communicate, if its not to be left to die.



Derailing a thread will also get it locked eventually. So either way it will die if not left to stay on track.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, It doesn't matter to me. Im am trying to rerail it, but if it dies, it dies.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

REDnico said:


> God, stop the RPing here, and Harley, stop encouraging it, you know better >_>



i'm encouraging free minds!


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm encouraging free minds!


yeah leave him alone he aint hurting any one


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Jan 12, 2010)

Dead topic is dead but I'm 17


----------



## alliha (Jan 12, 2010)

not quite dead yet  and i'm 16


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 12, 2010)

theres another thread almost the same as this -_-
im only 14


----------



## Seriman (Jan 12, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> im only 14



You're not the only 14 year-old... I am too!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2010)

Ew, freshmen


----------



## Seriman (Jan 12, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Ew, freshmen


 True...


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 87 but 17 years old at heart!


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You're not the only 14 year-old... I am too!


 
:V


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 12, 2010)

ew too many 17 and below furs...
I'm 18, what does that make me?


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 12, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> ew too many 17 and below furs...
> I'm 18, what does that make me?


Then I would suggest going to the No young furrys thread k?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

18 isn't old, though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> ew too many 17 and below furs...
> I'm 18, what does that make me?



Go to the No young furries thread then as you obviously have some sort of problem with young furrs.


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello all. 

Im 17. ALMOST 18.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 13, 2010)

it seems that almost eveyone here under 16 has a post count of under 50 -_-


----------



## Seriman (Jan 13, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> it seems that almost eveyone here under 16 has a post count of under 50 -_-


Well, I just joined last week, and I don't post all that much...


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 18 isn't old, though.



Pas de tout. Technically I call 50 "over the hill". halfway to 100, makes sense, eh? 

J'ai 17 ans.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm 18... but... I look like a 14 year old girl.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh yay, this is why I hate school, I miss all the fun topics, (BTW guys, someone in my school IS a furry!!! FurAffinity was blocked! Even the forum!  I'm going to hunt him/her down if I have to.)

Anyway, I am 16, I know this topic is crowded enough and there have been nice hugs everywhere but I thought I should still post this even though I posted my birth date on other topics.   
Haha, I posted anyways


----------



## MattyK (Jan 21, 2010)

LuxrayAnthro said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Im 17. ALMOST 18.


 
TouchÃ©.


----------



## Shirehime (Jan 21, 2010)

Im 14 =/


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 8 years old ^^


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 21, 2010)

I am 16. I consider myself young at heart, and old in mind.


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am currently 15


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 17 now, I'm not so young furry now


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Ik1994 said:


> I am currently 15



Wrong thread.



Damon A. Grey said:


> I am 16. I consider myself young at heart, and old in mind.



Wrong thread.



Steel_Wolf said:


> I'm 17 now, I'm not so young furry now



You are young in comparison to me. If you guys think ya old farts at 15, 16 and 17 I don't want to know what you will think ya are when ya hit my age.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'm 8 years old ^^



Why ain't you in class young man?!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 21, 2010)

28, I know.. that's not young..

Could be worse Randy, just be glad they don't refer to ya as "grammpaw randy"..


----------



## Philote (Jan 21, 2010)

I be 15 as well


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 15, but I just joined this.


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm 16 years old :]


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jan 24, 2010)

you said 13-16 years old... and 18-25 years old.... but WHAT ABOUT MEH?!? meh 17 D:


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> you said 13-16 years old... and 18-25 years old.... but WHAT ABOUT MEH?!? meh 17 D:


 
You count, I think lol.

I'm 15 yeas owd


----------



## Icen (Jan 25, 2010)

21.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

21.
I aint young.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I'm 17 now, I'm not so young furry now



Really? like, really?
come on, if you really want to see old, check out the "no so young furries" thread that should put you in your place, kiddo!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 21.
> I aint young.



I still want to chop off your avatars head with a hatchet.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I still want to chop off your avatars head with a hatchet.





























haha


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 25, 2010)

I am 17 years old


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> haha


I....can't look away...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I....can't look away...



you are getting sleeeepppyy.... verry sleeeppyy...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you are getting sleeeepppyy.... verry sleeeppyy...


Fuck no I'm not letting you hypnotize me.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, that is the best avatar ever


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fuck no I'm not letting you hypnotize me.



youuuu arrrreee aaa caaat.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

If you get hypnotized you get raped. Resist it!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you get hypnotized you get raped. Resist it!


I don't get why she wants to rape me so bad anyways D:


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

I have no Age except the one on my birth certificate which says I'm 17 so I'm almost within that range. I always put my age as 21 no matter what forum or questionnaire I'm in which may seem weird because my little sister uses my accounts sometimes <.> it just seems safe to assume I'm at an age in my life where I have a lot of choices. I can't believe this didn't get banned right away for you know pedophilia, the GM's here must be very wise.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't get why she wants to rape me so bad anyways D:



I dont. I just want to beat you with a rod.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont. I just want to beat you with a rod.


They have that as an emoticon on the website that shall not be named here.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They have that as an emoticon on the website that shall not be named here.



I guess the website is of somethingawful


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I guess the website is of somethingawful


Yes the website I mentioned has _something _truely _awful_ about it. It's also a better forum :V


----------



## MaddHatter09 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm 18 and it's pretty ok. Nothing special. I didn't know there were 10-16 year old furries...


----------



## Leon (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesnt matter how old you are you can be furry and we can all like to fuck dogs. :V


----------



## HiroJudgement (Feb 1, 2010)

I've recently turned seventeen.

Call me elitist, but the high-majority of other young'uns I've seen in the fandom are insufferable, oversexed, uneducated tits with a disregard for tact and subtlety.

--This message merely epitomising my disdain. I'm far from subtle about subtlety. Oh, the irony.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

HiroJudgement said:


> I've recently turned seventeen.
> 
> Call me elitist, but the high-majority of other young'uns I've seen in the fandom are insufferable, oversexed, uneducated tits with a disregard for tact and subtlety.
> 
> --This message merely epitomising my disdain. I'm far from subtle about subtlety. Oh, the irony.



so i see you've meet H&k... lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> so big whoop let the new kids have there goofy fun aint hurting anyone


till they go bawwww when a mod gets on them for it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> till they go bawwww when a mod gets on them for it




Why did you quote a post that was posted ages ago? o.o like five pages ago.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 1, 2010)

HiroJudgement said:


> Call me elitist, but the high-majority of other young'uns I've seen in the fandom are insufferable, oversexed, uneducated tits with a disregard for tact and subtlety.
> 
> --This message merely epitomising my disdain. I'm far from subtle about subtlety. Oh, the irony.



you sound like you're trying too hard to sound mature. no one talks like that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you sound like you're trying too hard to sound mature. no one talks like that.



I second that. Even I don't use language like that (although I throw in a few random words that no one uses anymore...)


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 1, 2010)

so anyone wanna yiff /H&K


----------



## Viva (Feb 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so anyone wanna yiff /H&K


 
yus :3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 1, 2010)

you bet


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so anyone wanna yiff /H&K


yess.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

*yiff* Pick me!:mrgreen:


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 1, 2010)

I just recently turned 17. =3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiff* Pick me!:mrgreen:


It appears we need to start an AIM chatroom... Any takers???


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

I might, god I don't even think I have AIM anymore.....*scampers off to go download it*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I might, god I don't even think I have AIM anymore.....*scampers off to go download it*


Do you has AIM yet??? Me and Harley are ready to start!!!!!!!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 1, 2010)

HURRY UP SCOTTY


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

I am curious as to how this will go. Feel free to add me in: lynxisacannibal


----------



## Damian (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm 15 going on 16 on March 26th


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

hey guys who wants to pay a visit to my van. i have bicycles.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys who wants to pay a visit to my van. i have bicycles.



I can haz cheezebrger too?!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys who wants to pay a visit to my van. i have bicycles.


Do you have cookies? If so, I'll join Scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Do you have cookies? If so, I'll join Scotty.



AND ICE CREAM! I only like vanilla though


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

i have whatever your little asses hearts desire


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i have whatever your little asses hearts desire



Oh my, this is just an offer I can't refuse...probably too good to be true


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my, this is just an offer I can't refuse...probably too good to be true


I think so too. :sad:


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys who wants to pay a visit to my van. i have bicycles.



Do you have any rape in there? I could do with some right now :3

I'll play along and pretend to resist if you want.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Do you have any rape in there? I could do with some right now :3
> 
> I'll play along and pretend to resist if you want.



why yes, we always have rape <3 i do rather love that


----------



## Ateren (Feb 2, 2010)

On a more 'On Topic' note, I'm sad to say I'm only 15 (Turn 16 in August 11) My English, and vocabulary is what makes it seem like I'm more experienced. (I have to if I'm to write my own book) My thing may say I'm 20, but its all a miss click, little ole' me didn't catch it in time before it was too late. (Went from 1994 to 1990) =/. It may seem a bit far fetched, but my mouse does this weird thing sometimes that when you click something the whole page auto scrolls up or down messing up where I clicked. (My mouse is around 6 years old and the mouse wheel is corrupted, yet too broke to do a thing about it). I also never do judge someone by his or her's age, just never did. On an 'Off Topic' note, who all is getting their tax refund? My folks are getting around 4 grand ^_^


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 3, 2010)

Ateren said:


> On a more 'On Topic' note, I'm sad to say I'm only 15 (Turn 16 in August 11) My English, and vocabulary is what makes it seem like I'm more experienced. (I have to if I'm to write my own book) My thing may say I'm 20, but its all a miss click, little ole' me didn't catch it in time before it was too late. (Went from 1994 to 1990) =/. It may seem a bit far fetched, but my mouse does this weird thing sometimes that when you click something the whole page auto scrolls up or down messing up where I clicked. (My mouse is around 6 years old and the mouse wheel is corrupted, yet too broke to do a thing about it). I also never do judge someone by his or her's age, just never did. On an 'Off Topic' note, who all is getting their tax refund? My folks are getting around 4 grand ^_^



Im only 14 -_-


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Feb 3, 2010)

I personally think age does not really matter in the fandom. I am 16, and whoever want's to be a furry...let them be a furry.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

well im 22, i just wanted to stop in and leave something because ive never been in this thread. im young at heart though! :3 

age has nothing to do with being a furry.

furry for life!!!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well im 22, i just wanted to stop in and leave something because ive never been in this thread. im young at heart though! :3
> 
> age has nothing to do with being a furry.
> 
> furry for life!!!


Just as you said in one of your drawings: Furry at heart, furry for life. I like that saying... In fact, I got bored, so I wrote it on all of the desks that I sit at throughout my school day...  Oh, and I'm 14, and an HS freshmen...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> Im only 14 -_-



that's okay, you just need to be initiated.



Seriman said:


> Just as you said in one of your drawings: Furry at heart, furry for life. I like that saying... In fact, I got bored, so I wrote it on all of the desks that I sit at throughout my school day...  Oh, and I'm 14, and an HS freshmen...



aw, you have me in your signature that makes me smile


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's okay, you just need to be initiated.
> 
> 
> 
> aw, you have me in your signature that makes me smile



FURRAY FO LAIF! BROFIST!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FURRAY FO LAIF! BROFIST!



BROFISTTT~ *bropounds*


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> BROFISTTT~ *bropounds*



*bropounds* BROBUMP!
CUZ I NEED A LITTLE BROMANCE


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *bropounds* BROBUMP!
> CUZ I NEED A LITTLE BROMANCE



AW HELL YA WE BOT A BROMANCE


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> AW HELL YA WE BOT A BROMANCE



the bromance thing is actually a local song by a local band.
I crack up every time I hear it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 3, 2010)

hmm i do believe that the youngest fur ive heard of was a 5 year old girl from like Florida or something so yeah. but whatever so Ren compared to her isn't all that young.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hmm i do believe that the youngest fur ive heard of was a 5 year old girl from like Florida or something so yeah. but whatever so Ren compared to her isn't all that young.



this Ren you speak of intrigues me...is she real?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

I highly doubt that you could be classed as furry at 5 years old.


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys who wants to pay a visit to my van. i have bicycles.


 
I'd love to Harley.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> I'd love to Harley.



come on back in my van then, we have lots of fun games


----------



## Erin_wolf (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm young. 12.5


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

Erin_wolf said:


> I'm young. 12.5



don't you have to be 13 to be on FA?


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> come on back in my van then, we have lots of fun games


 
As long as twister and no clothes are involved the im in <3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> As long as twister and no clothes are involved the im in <3



why yes, yes they are <3


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why yes, yes they are <3


 
Oh murr~ I just might need a ciggarette for this one.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh murr~ I just might need a ciggarette for this one.



are you coming onto me?


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Maby a little bit?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Maby a little bit?



<3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Saw Harley was the last poster, so I just had to drop by.


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2010)

You wana join the party in the back of his van?


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Parties in vans? Sounds fun.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this Ren you speak of intrigues me...is she real?


Umm yeah I'm not getting paid to watch a nonexistent child. :/


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Erin_wolf said:


> I'm young. 12.5



Hey how you doing ;3


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Hey how you doing ;3


 
And Ein strikes again. :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

leon said:


> And Ein strikes again. :V


Hey it's my job. :3 and what I just asked how she was doing. If I was being bad I would have said something along the lines of "hey little girl want to sit on uncle Eins lap" X3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Umm yeah I'm not getting paid to watch a nonexistent child. :/



you have sex stories of her on your yiffstar. :V i don't give a shit if you're a pedophile, but just admit it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you have sex stories of her on your yiffstar. :V i don't give a shit if you're a pedophile, but just admit it.



ok if it makes you happy I'm a pedo...ok?


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok if it makes you happy I'm a pedo...ok?


 
Oh noes. D= im somewhat young..and attractive.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Whoa.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok if it makes you happy I'm a pedo...ok?



yes, i am very happy. like i said, i don't give a shit. but don't deny it. :V


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes, i am very happy. like i said, i don't give a shit. but don't deny it. :V


You changed your avi again... Now I'm kind of curious on what this one is in it's entirety...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You changed your avi again... Now I'm kind of curious on what this one is in it's entirety...



wanna see


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> wanna see


 

Oh yeah~


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok if it makes you happy I'm a pedo...ok?



Ein! My god I hope you're just jerkin his peni....I mean chain!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> wanna see


Yes...


Scotty1700 said:


> Ein! My god I hope you're just jerkin his peni....I mean chain!


I lol'd


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ein! My god I hope you're just jerkin his peni....I mean chain!


no I don't swing that way


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no I don't swing that way



best i could make you swing that way


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no I don't swing that way




I guess not


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> best i could make you swing that way


Unless your a 9 year old girl who will call me papa I highly doubt that :3


----------



## Viva (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm 15.  BUT IM ALMSOT 16 YERAS OLD GUYZ!!11!  IN A CUPLE OF MONHTS! OMG LOL


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Unless your a 9 year old girl who will call me papa I highly doubt that :3



And now you're a fan of incest  Oh my my my....

Ahh jk man, just pickin on ya


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And now you're a fan of incest  Oh my my my....
> 
> Ahh jk man, just pickin on ya



A question. how is that incest?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> A question. how is that incest?



papa. don't worry, incest is hot


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Unless your a 9 year old girl who will call me papa I highly doubt that :3


 
You like her, you know, in that way?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I'm 15.  BUT IM ALMSOT 16 YERAS OLD GUYZ!!11!  IN A CUPLE OF MONHTS! OMG LOL


Ha.
Already 16.
I win.


----------



## quayza (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ha.
> Already 16.
> I win.



Ha older than you. You lose.


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You like her, you know, in that way?


 
Ithought ren wasnt his? i thought he like babysat or somethin.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You like her, you know, in that way?


who Ren and If so then no I keep my pedoness to cub so I'm not sexually attracted to her at all I do love her like a daughter though


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2010)

OSNAP EIN IS BANNED!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> OSNAP EIN IS BANNED!


HOLY SHIT!!!

PARTY!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> A question. how is that incest?




Well assuming you got hot for a 9 year old kid whom called you Uncle Ein (or was it grandpa, ah who cares.) 
Put 2 and 2 together and you get someone raping his 9 year old niece which qualifies as incest.

And my heart nearly broke in half when I saw the "banned" thing on yeah, really had me goin for a sec but then I just checked your profile and it said you posted like 2 minutes ago so unless you were JUST banned.....

Wait what!!?!?!? He was banned?!!?!
Shit dude!  

I am depressed....again


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow... What just happened? Ein got banned for raping a 9 year old?


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> OSNAP EIN IS BANNED!


 
Iknows. =[


----------



## Viva (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ha.
> Already 16.
> I win.


 
Aww dammit


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm giving this thread 5 stars for that


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm almost 18 and this whole furry thing struck me by surprise.  No one really knows I'm a fur but me...  And anyone reading lol.  Any furry thing is done via itouch because I'm afraid my highly religious parents will see what I'm doing.  What a mess lmao.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I'm almost 18 and this whole furry thing struck me by surprise.  No one really knows I'm a fur but me...  And anyone reading lol.  Any furry thing is done via itouch because I'm afraid my highly religious parents will see what I'm doing.  What a mess lmao.


Welcome to FAF... Not many know I'm a furry, though the few that do accept it well. I say, if you fear the response, don't tell. No one really needs to know. Well, unless you're about to do them, but that's a different story.......


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks man haha I joined FAF to hear some support and got it.  I grew up "be heterosexual straight or die". So it's a little more confusing for me.  I wanna tell someone soo bad but I know it won't be pretty.  Lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Thanks man haha I joined FAF to hear some support and got it.  I grew up "be heterosexual straight or die". So it's a little more confusing for me.  I wanna tell someone soo bad but I know it won't be pretty.  Lol


I'll say it right now. This forum puts a huge strain on a man's straightness. I have luckily remained straight in my real life (so far), but I've turned to being bi on the forums. Don't be scared if it happens to you to. I just dropped hints that I was furry. One of my friends thinks it's really cool, and every time I see him, we talk furry... Another just accepted it, and laughs at me when he sees me on this forum for hours on end... Like I said, the urge is really strong to tell people, but you have to resist it... Me, my parents would probably accept it, but I don't want to find out. Yours, probably not so much...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  And yeah I'd tell friends but I'm still in highschool...  I'm very popular (don't mean to brag seriously). And the word would get around so fast lol.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Thanks for the advice.  And yeah I'd tell friends but I'm still in highschool...  I'm very popular (don't mean to brag seriously). And the word would get around so fast lol.


I'm a freshmen in High School, just so you know... I'm not popular, though, so I can't say if it's a good idea or not. Probably not...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah so I'll just lay low til I'm like 20+ and then maybe tell one or two people.  And see how it branches from there.  It'l be stressful but oh well.  And as for drawing...  I gotta get better and have the liberty to use the scanner/computer for the reasons.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Yeah so I'll just lay low til I'm like 20+ and then maybe tell one or two people.  And see how it branches from there.  It'l be stressful but oh well.  And as for drawing...  I gotta get better and have the liberty to use the scanner/computer for the reasons.


Yeah. I need to improve my drawing too... I was lucky enough to be able to get ahold of the extra scanner we had laying around, without my parents asking any questions...


Sorry, but we are derailing this thread, yet again... If you want to continue our conversation, send me a PM...


----------



## Ateren (Feb 4, 2010)

...I think this thread is now historical.

Well... what now?


----------



## Weebz (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm 16; I've told some of my friends, but not many. They didn't seem all that surprised or anything, surprisingly


----------



## Varulven (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn, I missed the pedos huh? =/ Shoulda gotten here earlier.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 5, 2010)

Varulven said:


> Damn, I missed the pedos huh? =/ Shoulda gotten here earlier.



they will be back...


----------



## rogarr (Feb 7, 2010)

Eh, I'm 15, but I've been constantly mistaken for somebody older... >.>

I'm a freshman, and someone mistook me for a junior! o.o

I love dumbfounding some of my peers with such _huge_ words like "intellectual," or "hypothetical." ^^

kids thees dayz is stoopid...


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 7, 2010)

rogarr said:


> I love dumbfounding some of my peers with such _huge_ words like "intellectual," or "hypothetical."


I lol'd.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

rogarr said:


> I love dumbfounding some of my peers with such _huge_ words like "intellectual," or "hypothetical." ^^



That's awesome.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

rogarr said:


> Eh, I'm 15, but I've been constantly mistaken for somebody older... >.>
> 
> I'm a freshman, and someone mistook me for a junior! o.o
> 
> ...



I don't get why our generation can't use logic and reason, or have a decent vocabulary, to save their life. 

By the way, I'm a sophmore in high school.


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 8, 2010)

Is 19 young? I like to think so. Anyway, I have the rare ability to be logical, to reason, and I have a more than decent vocabulary. Isn't this hypothetical, intellectual talk very stimulating?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't get why our generation can't use logic and reason, or have a decent vocabulary, to save their life.
> 
> By the way, I'm a sophmore in high school.


I agree. I'm a freshmen, by the way.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Yeah so I'll just lay low til I'm like 20+ and then maybe tell one or two people.  And see how it branches from there.  It'l be stressful but oh well.  And as for drawing...  I gotta get better and have the liberty to use the scanner/computer for the reasons.



Hang on...  That whole conversation..  I don't remember doing this!!!  

GHOSTS!   

I would nevr say this WTF!!!


----------



## rogarr (Feb 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't get why our generation can't use logic and reason, or have a decent vocabulary, to save their life.


Ugh, tell me about it... I actually lost a kid using optomistic! WTF? :L


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

rogarr said:


> Eh, I'm 15, but I've been constantly mistaken for somebody older... >.>
> 
> I'm a freshman, and someone mistook me for a junior! o.o
> 
> ...



ITP a kid acting like he's mature for his age. just accept that you're fifteen and you will be until you're sixteen.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ITP a kid acting like he's mature for his age. just accept that you're fifteen and you will be until you're sixteen.



Unless you're like me and HAVE to have a good level of vocabulary and spelling. Whats that reason? writing a book... Even though I probably will not reach college level. (By good level I mean higher then about... 8th grade?) Sometimes I will not care =/ Procrastination at its finest.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Unless you're like me and HAVE to have a good level of vocabulary and spelling. Whats that reason? writing a book... Even though I probably will not reach college level. (By good level I mean higher then about... 8th grade?) Sometimes I will not care =/ Procrastination at its finest.



no one has to have good vocab or spelling. :V just look at today's society. though, it does help when you're arguing with someone smart.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah I wish being able to say four to five syllable words intellectually in a conversation was a high school grad requirement. I've had Beyond college level reading and writing skills (according to the tests) since 6th grade =p.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

platitudinous. hey guys i'm smart now.


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 8, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> .. The thought of children on this forum scares me. :<
> 
> Edit: OP, if you're 15, why does your FA say 20? DD:


 shouldnt you have to be 18 to get in here? It desturbs to to think about talking about personal things when there are children around.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> shouldnt you have to be 18 to get in here? It desturbs to to think about talking about personal things when there are children around.



You don't have to be....why do you think the mods want to keep things PG-13....Besides, I said I was 17 when I signed up so you obviously don't HAVE to be 18+


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> shouldnt you have to be 18 to get in here? It desturbs to to think about talking about personal things when there are children around.


Eh. I'd say 15 is fine. By 15 you've heard all this stuff and probably came to FA for the porn. 

I'm 17, but I consider myself an adult.


----------



## rogarr (Feb 8, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Eh. I'd say 15 is fine. By 15 you've heard all this stuff and probably came to FA for the porn.
> 
> I'm 17, but I consider myself an adult.


 
I didn't come here for the porn! I came because I like anthro art like the majority of the people here. :L

Also, considering yourself an adult at 17 makes you un-adult. :3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You don't have to be....why do you think the mods want to keep things PG-13....Besides, I said I was 17 when I signed up so you obviously don't HAVE to be 18+


I beat your ass. I'm 14, and my FAF profile proves it. I'm 14 on just regular FA too, the only difference is when you click of a yiffy image, it says "You are not allowed to view this image."


----------



## rogarr (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I beat your ass. I'm 14, and my FAF profile proves it. I'm 14 on just regular FA too, the only difference is when you click of a yiffy image, it says "You are not allowed to view this image."


 
Well, obviously it's the same with me. To tell the truth, I'm not all that interested in the yiffy stuff, I'm more of a clean art kinda guy. :3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

rogarr said:


> Well, obviously it's the same with me. To tell the truth, I'm not all that interested in the yiffy stuff, I'm more of a clean art kinda guy. :3


I entered the fandom with an undying love for a horny tauren. I've moved on to gay wolves... >_>


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I entered the fandom with an undying love for a horny tauren. I've moved on to gay wolves... >_>


 
That seems to be the common progression


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That seems to be the common progression


Can I have a nosebeep? I never got one upon entering...


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 8, 2010)

well its still creepy not knowing whether your talking to a minor or not. in chat you cant see their age.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Can I have a nosebeep? I never got one upon entering...


 
Here you go, one free nosebeep: *nosebeep*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Here you go, one free nosebeep: *nosebeep*


*jumps for joy!*


----------

